# CLOMID GIRLS PART 4....



## Suzie

Happy Chatting   


xx


----------



## *Bev*

New home how exciting, blimey we can chat, doesn't seem five minutes ago since we were on part 3!!


----------



## twiggy3

hey ladies,

sorry not been up much work has been manic, boss does nothing and m very stressed   am just grabbing a quick lunch break trying to catch up with all your posts.

flower i am so sorry honey, i know exactly how you feel, think thats me stopped the clomid now and have first consultation for ivf next friday, just want to get sarted but will prob be about 9 months from now, waiting lists up here are eally long and thats going private!

sarah  i hope you and dh sort it out soon, men dont understand all that we ladies go through sometimes,. hope it all works out honey.

hope you are all well and everyone has a nice weekend, have to run,

twiggy xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls  

B3ndy and Kerry, couldnt just remember if I'd taken my 2nd met after lunch or not so took another   is it asking for trouble


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Twiggy

Have a good weekend hun  

Flower   oh gosh....hope you are OK 

 where is everyone?

Bev - sorry to hear you were poorly but at its good to have symptons isn't it?


----------



## KerryB

Flower...yo'll be fine hun, as long as you ahd proper lunch. HAve a snack - some fruit or a bar - this afternoon and you'll be fine.  

Bvv...sorry you've beeen making an acquaintance with Mr Loo, but like Sarah said its good news that your getting pg symptoms! Chin up hun  

Twiggy...hang in there hun, have a nice weekend  

Just had my second bwol of CNC and a banana. Counting the hours till my nice meal tonight!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

will have an apple now!

Roll on hometime, I've had enough.  This AF has really taken it out of me, I'm drained Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## b3ndy

ola ladies - back again - all snuggled up and warm at home

Aw flower - you're brave - I did the same thing Wed and thurs this week - forgot my met tabs - but I wasn't that brave - but I'm paying for it today for some reason! Bananas are meant to be good to 'cancel out' met effects too

Bev - oops - there I went tempting fate yesterday - but like the girls say the more symptoms you start getting the better hon - it might be twenty minutes tomorrow!! 

You still busy Sarah?

any more sneaky work Miss Marple (aka Kerry!) 

btw - how do you get access to the 'extra smilies' once you're charter?


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy you really have it in for me don't you    

Can't wait to go home, god i've had enough this week.  Roll on Tuesday so I can see if my little bean is still with me


----------



## flowerpot

Tuesday will be here before you know it bev  

B3ndy, go to the main index page, there is one for charter members, you can get the link through that


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies

No more Miss Marple's today!

I had a banana after my CNC to help the tabs!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

- Bev - I don't envy the bowl hugging hon- it's the one thing that petrifies me about getting preggers - the thought of being sick - I've got a real phobia about up chucking!!

kerry - just seen it ta hon - am in process of trying to download some pics too - but I'm such a computer dunce - it's taking a wee while!


----------



## twiggy3

hello again,

Congrats bev hang in there honey its a good sign. Hope all goes well on tuesday.

flower just put your feet up and relax honey, have a nice glass of wine and watch telly or something. 

hi b3ndy, kerry, sarah and everyone else.

am going to finish work soon have had enough this week to, is doing my head in and have plenty flexi time.

have a nice weekend.

Twiggy xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

boss is on the warpath so if i don't get back on HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!  WOOO-HOOOOO!!!!

see you all next week xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

you too hon - I'm working Sat AND Sun - so no fun for me ...but will be able to log on here all weekend which is good! get yerself home and chill flower 

twiggy - have a top weekend!


----------



## flowerpot

ps. had my FSH, LH and oestradiol done this morning (CD2) for IVF people, will get the results later/mon and Natasha you will have to translate for me!!


----------



## b3ndy

does this mean you'll be starting ivf soon then flower? or do they do monitoring tests until you get to the top of the list? and will you stay on met and clomid in the meantime?


----------



## KerryB

Cake is fab B3ndy! Poor you have to work all weekend   !

Flower...My DBB has just got back too! Justwhat I need for a Friday afternoon!!

Twiggy...have a lovely weekend hun.

Bev...hope you feeling ok.

Sarah...you ok hun?

Up to date now and still and hour and 35mins to go!

xx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Sorry for not being around much but I do keep reading the posts it is just that I dont always have time to post myself.

I am home now so I have got 10 mins to spare before i collect dd from my dads. I am soooooooo glad it is weekend. I am stuill not speaking to dh he is being a right ******  But I just cant be arsed mollicoddling him(i think thats how it is spelt)

Hows everyone else? 

Flower  YOur under way now for IVF. Good luck hun you deserve it .Has that girl out your office packed in the sign lanagauge coz we havent seen her for weeks? Just me being nosey!!

B3ndy  I love the cake picture. Yummmmmmmmm cake

Sarah  I think we should both   ours dhs and send them to mars

Kerry   DBB still being a ? Did you get the pay rise?

Hi to anyone else I have priobably missed.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal...what is up with DH? Did you find out?? Got pay rise but on her terms, starting form April not Feb and only by 3 monthly increases not all at once - she wants me to "earn" it!!! Cheeky  !!!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

that woman!! make sure you get in writing on what terms she's going to judge whether or not u should get a rise - that way she can't change the goalposts each time a 'review' time comes up - though hopefully you won't need to coz you'll be gone before April! 

Sal - maybe I'll try a snickers cake sometime?!


----------



## KerryB

I'm pretty sure she'll do it, and she's not one for "contracts" - I still haven't signed one and I started in May 2004! And your right, hopefully I won't be here by then anyway! 

x


----------



## b3ndy

that's a good thing in a way - not having a contract - coz then I presume she can't tie you to any particular 'notice' period!!  

anyone heard from Sarah this aft?.....maybe shes gone home to start cooking for the 5000 already?


----------



## flowerpot

Can anyone help with these? they have gone up since 2 years ago but think they are just within normal?  

Done on CD 2

LH 5.0
FSH 7.0

(Follicular  LH 2-12    FSH 2-


----------



## scratch

Sorry Flower I havent got a clue.Can you ask someone at work? Or dont you want them to know?

Kerry  He is just sulking about everything.   He is really getting mer down now and I am starting to feel that if this is how he is gonna be then he might as well leave. Me and dd would better off without him He works all the time anyway

B3ndy  Snickers cake ummmmmmmmmmm

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

No-one to ask hun.  they were both 2 last time.  They want to check my egg reserve, doesn't look as good.  looks like we'll be going private, dont think i'll last 3 years! xx


----------



## scratch

Its all abit gobble de **** to me but I am sure you will be fine. I waqs reading that when you hit 30 you have approx 8 years left. So you have got ages yet. It was in the paper they were testing the home fertility kits


Sal x


----------



## denzy

hi ya all 

How are you  anything exciting happening ??


denzy


----------



## b3ndy

Hi flower - I did a search and found this from an old post from a 'SusieB'.....she said "According to my hospital the acceptable range for day 21 is" 
FSH 1.5 - 9.1
Prog 10.6 - 89

when did you have yours done?

Sal - try not to be too   with dh - maybe he's just feeling a bit uptight about sommit he's yet to tell you about?


----------



## KerryB

Flower..Minxy is your best bet. I remember she posted about FSH and LH levels before. 

Denzy...  how are you?

Sal...don't get down hun. I'm sure you'll work it out. Maybe he's struggling with TTC too, or just post holiday blues. Big  anyway  

B3ndy...cake made of snickers


----------



## b3ndy

just found that post for you flower - from Minxy

As for FSH levels...I was given this as a guide...

under 6 = excellent
6-9 = good
9-10 = fair
10-13 = diminished
13+  = hard to stimulate

FSH normal range 2.5 - 10.2
LH normal range 1.9 - 12.5


----------



## denzy

hi ya kerry - feel really positive today for once !! prog test came back at 28 for day 21 which is good for me still not quiet there got another blood test on sunday XX

Hows you day been ?

denzy


----------



## KerryB

What a lovely picture hun! Nice to see you! My days' been ok thanks. DBB has been out for most of it, and I've got loads done! So much nicer when she is out! 28 is still quite good for progesterone, hope the next one comes back even higher! So glad its Friday!

B3ndy...thats the one I was thinking of!

x


----------



## denzy

kerry - thanks hun .......like your pic to were was it taken ??.I am not glad its friday got to work tom !!

Denzy


----------



## KerryB

You poor love! I used to work Saturdays when I worked for John Lewis and hated it! Picture was taken on NYE we went to a ball.  I noticed your's was taken in Cuba. We went there on honeymoon, to Guardalavaca.


----------



## denzy

I am off to cook a sausage casserole for dh never cooked before wish me luck !! trying to be the dutiful wife !! NOT 


denzy


----------



## denzy

sorry kerry crossed replys 

we were in the cayo coco islands just of cuba was amazing stayed two night s in havanna i thought london was bad !! hehe 

denzy


----------



## KerryB

My friend went there and said it was lovely.

Good luck with your casserole hun! Have a ncie weekend (apart form working of course!!)

Logging off now girls. Have a great weekend.

Love you all lots
xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry 

denzy I'll be thinking of you at work tomorrow - I'll be there too - AND Sunday - thankfully I don't work weekends as much as I used to (used to be one in every four) !!!

oh well ladies - talking of being a dutiful wife I'm off to sort dinner too!!

have a top weekend everyone  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls, B3ndy, that info means i'm in the "good" level rather than bad although i was "excellent" 2 years ago.  just got in from the pub and its been on my mind so i'm glad i checked in and got that info.tar hun    dont think i'll be waiting 3 years tho for nhs


----------



## twiggy3

Hi girls,

flower that is great honey i have never been told these levels so dont understand what they mean, have only ever had bloods taken after ovulation. Good luck with ivf, how long is the private list? where do you live? I am in edinburgh and nhs is 3 + years and think private is 6-9 months. I am on both lists and got my first consultation for private on friday cant wait as they will give me a rough date to start prob about sept i think. Anyway that will be 100 quid well spent. Good luck.

kerry at least you are getting a rise honey thats great, you keep working on boss.

b3ndy sorry you have to work weekend hon, hope you have fun anyway (i know that is not right word for work).


sally/ sarah i hope you have made up with dh, just beat them up thats what i do   only joking.

denzy how was the casserole? hope you are well 

hi to everyone else have a great weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies...hope you're all ok 


Flower hun...your cd2 levels of FSH 7 & LH 5 look fine...and since your LH & FSH are similar in levels, with LH lower than FSH then doesn't look like PCOS (although I'm no expert so please don't quote me !!!)

Although your FSH level may be higher than it was a couple of years ago, our levels will vary month to month & also during the month...even having it done on cd2 or cd5 will vary so try not to worry too much...yours is only just in the "good" and so borders excellent !!! You may also find that since you've been on clomid for the past year that your FSH level has increased cos of this as eggs being produced & released during that time...

Although different clinics/labs use different ranges this is what I was given for FSH & LH tested between cd2-5.

(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2
(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular:  FSH 2.8 - 14.4       LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle:  FSH 5.8 - 21          LH 17 - 77
Luteal:      FSH 1.2 - 9.0         LH 0 - 14.7

My last test results (about a year ago) were FSH 6.5 & LH 4.2 so pretty similar to yours...but these were before clomid so not sure what they are now...I asked our consultant if I needed them checked again before we start IVF next month & he said no, that I was fine...

I was also concerned about my egg quality cos of my age as I keep hearing that as you get older the quality diminishes & I worried about "hard shells"...again, he reassured me that I shouldn't worry about it & said I'm not that old & that its not like I'm 47 & ttc...which made me feel great cos as you know, I'm 37....anyway, what I'm trying to say is, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry as your levels look good ! 

Good luck with everything....
Take care hun



Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all OK this lovely monday morning    Sorry I just disapeared on Friday I did pop in about 4pm but did a kerry and lost my post....then the phone rang and I did not get chance to log back on.  We had a great evening....I cooked roast chicken and apple pie and custard...YUM then made them all pancakes before sending them home Saturday morning.

We then took our old sofa up to SIL and took some stuff she no longer needed to the tip for her....then we went out to the pub and I got totally slaughtered and blew my diet by eating a kebab  

Spent all day in bed yesterday.....I got up about 5pm and went back to bed at 9pm      how naughty is that  

started spotting last night and af in full flow this morning so will be back on   pills tomorrow....HOORAY

Catch you all later




Sarah


----------



## *Bev*

Morning All

Sarah, thats wonderful news that AF finally decided to show her face.  Fingers crossed you get   again this month      Sounds like you have a wicked weekend.

Got loads on today so probably won't be on much, have a good day.

Speak later.

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Just wanted to say please do not think I am being rude not really posting in here - its just I don't want to put a downer on your conversation cause I'm just  so down all the time at the mo so please do not think I am ignoring you all cause I'm not, just want you to continue with happy and positive conversation


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Nikki hun if you are feeling low we want to know about it!  We're here for the highs and the lows    

Sarah, glad AF showed her face!!!  good luck!!!  

Natasha, thanks sweetie, thats made me feel a lot better, thanks for coming to the rescue once again  

Bev, how you feeling?  

Not sure how much I'll be around today girls, got a stinker of a cold and just feel so weak and no energy so I might try and get out early, work permitting.  Back later if not though hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I thought I better say hi before the stream of students start again.

Mrs Nikki  We are all here if you need us. We all have highs and lows 

Flower  I hope your mind has been put at rest a little now. Minxy knows everything

Sarah  Your back with us all again. It is great to have you back 

Kerry  How you doin hun? Good weekend?

Bev  Hows everything getting along? When is your scan?

B3ndy  Hiya chick  

Sorry if I have forgot anyone and I will of.

Only 1 week until dd goes to Tunisia with nanna and grandad. Then i will have to endour the sulkiest doggy in town. DH stops sulking and now the dog will start coz he hates it when dd leaves him(big soft sod)

Love Sal x


----------



## nats210

Hello

just been given the green light to start taking Clomid from today & would like to ask
I am on 150mg (3 tablets) do you take them all at the same time or stagger them through the day.
Do you take them at the same time each day?

thanks fro your help
nats
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Nats - think the girls on 150mg take them all together at night so they sleep throug s/e  I take my 1 tablet at night on Flowerpots great advice      Good luck

MrsNikki - YOU MUST come on here whether you are   or   that is what this board is all about.  

Sal, Flower - Have a good day

Bev - good luck for scan tomorrow  

B3ndy, Kerry, Minxy, Twiggy, Denzy, Gossips and everyone else


----------



## flowerpot

Nats take them all together at roughly the same time of day, just before bed is usually the best for most people as the side effects kick in whilst you are asleep   xxx


----------



## scratch

I take mine at night too. All three together.

God I am hungry 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Had a great weekend, but the diet went completely out of the window! Think I had AF munchies, just couldn't stop eating yesterday and then had pizza for tea! So naughty! Had a fab night Friday and even better meal on Saturday - Mexican that was amazing! So back on my CNC's today! I want to lose at least 2lbs before weigh in! So extra long gym sesh for me tonight. Think   is def on her way, just got that feeling and had a few early cramps. Oh well, just have to wait for her now, still might test tomorrow though.

Flower...sorry your poorly sick hun, hope you feel better soon.  

Sarah...another busy weekend for you then hun, apart from yesterday! Glad you enjoyed yourself though!  

Sal...so DH stopped sulking then? Did you find out what the problem was?? 

Mrs N....don't disappear hun, we're here for you no matter how your feeling  

Minxy...you ok lovely? Did you finish all your sorting out?

Bev...How are you feeling hun? Any more porcelain moments??  

DBB out this am, thanks god. I managed to get a copy of her notes on Friday (secretly!) and read them when I got home. I was so angry  , she's under the impression that the week after NY I skived off and didn't come to work at all, as she "claims" they rang loads and no one answered! Cheeky !!! Got a few jobs to apply for today, one at Fired Earth!

xxx


----------



## nats210

Thank you for your replies, so excited to be finally starting something after nearly 9 months!  I have
my HSG booked for Wednesday so hope to have all results back by next week.
Looks like I could have some diet buddies here, i need to lose the stone I have accumulated since I got married and not getting far, well only as far as the fridge, choccie box, biscuit barrell!

Nats
x


----------



## *Bev*

Nikki - stay   hun and as FlowerPot said we're all here for the highs and the lows.  Stick with it babe, it will get better  

Sal -   those Students!!!  Hope you have a good day.

Kerry - don't beat yourself up babe about the food, AF does that to me too, I could eat for england  

Nats - good luck hun, hope your s/e's are not too bad  

Morning FlowerPot, B3ndy, Minxy, Twiggy and everyone else i've forgotten, blimey there are a lot of Clomid Chicks now!!!

I've been fine all weekend apart from absolutely knackered, which i'm told is perfectly healthy and normal.  I think my porcelain bus moment was definately down to getting up too quickly.  I overslept on Friday and got up in a panic and rushed around and don't think that did anything for me.  Was much more relaxed over the weekend and have been absolutely fine apart from over indulging in Cheddars last night (haven't had them for years - but NEEDED them  )

Scan is tomorrow at 09.30, if its good news i'll be on about lunchtime to tell you all about it, if its not then I will let you know ASAP later in the week as I will not be in work tomorrow afterward  ....

Speak to you soon.

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks guys I just feel I haven't given you all support


----------



## sarahstewart

MrsNikki

I love your cat how old is he? I am assuming hes a tomcat?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks hun he is actually a she but called a he name!    Elvis !    I didn't name her my DH did    She is only about a year and a half - shes 1 of 5 - all my cats are in my picture gallery.


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww she is lovely.....we only have 1 kitten ( 7 months old) and I would love loads more....I must get a picture of Bow and put on here...in fact I think I have one that I used to have  posted here of him when he was 7 weeks  

Will have a look at your gallery.....elvis looks really big compared to Bow


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Awwwwww bow is soooooooo cute, Elvis isn't that big, just the angle of the camera - she is very very fluffy as well so makes her look big, she is tiny compared to my others.


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks hun....I love him soooo much.. must take some more up to date piccies of him  
last night he stayed out all night for the first time since we have had him....naughty thing...when I got up at 7am I looked out of the window and he was chasing massive rabbits around the garden


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ah rabbits - yep rabbits and Gloucester seem to go together - when I live din Gloucester my cats were forever chasing rabbits - I dreaded baby rabbit season cause of it.


----------



## scratch

My dd would love a cat. Shes nuts about them. But we have a very stupid boxer dog and I think he would find a cat quite annoying. Either that or he would treat it as a starter   

Kerry  Dh was sulking because there might be redundancies at work and he was worrying. So we have decided that we are gonna put our house up for sale and buy one with the equity and pay off our mortgage. I think that the least things we have to worry about the better. And would youi believe it there is one for sale next door but 2 to my mum 

Sal x


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Just logged on OMG you girls have been busy chatting whilst I was away    don't know if I can catch up with all of you

Have loads of work to do so will try get back during lunch or later.

Prague was wonderful but   ing (max temp -8 min temp -15)

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Awwww Boxers are so funny and so boustrous (sp!)  

Blimey binty thats cold!

Having a few waves of nausea   not gettting too excited though cause have had a few af aches this morning too!  Guess its my mind playing tricks on me or just pre af sickness maybe!


----------



## KerryB

Sal...Sounds like a plan hun. Does he think the redundancies might include him then? 

Niiki..I love cats, but my 3 year old Mad Max would eat one! He's a little......protective of his environment!!

Sarah...Bow is so cute hun. My cat(when I was young) used to leave me rabbits on the back step as a breakfast gift! Bless him.

Binty....blimey that is cold! Glad you ahd a good tim though hun.


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls - only JUST up out of the sack - having worked Sat and Sun I treated myself to a lie in!!

Sarah - sending you lots of   for this month - have you prepared dh for the s/e's of the   pills once you're back on them tomorrow?

Flower - glad you're feeling a little more peace of mind with the fsh info - does this mean you've decided to go privately with the ivf?

Sal - ola missus - bet you feel better having cleared the air with dh and resolved what was behind his  ....I thought dh and I had sorted everything since last Wed but he was   with me from the moment I got in the door Fri and we had a horrid weekend - so by yesterday afternoon when I got in from work it all blew up and we said a lot of nasty things to one another (all in heat of the 'hormone' moment   - and working a 7 day week) ended up in me packing my bags.......didn't last long - we talked it all over - think we're putting ourselves under more pressure than we realise with this baby making stuff....anyhow - the bag was unpacked!!!

Kerry - sounds like a fab weekend you had! I was good til yesterday when had scampi and chips last night!! DBB would realise surely that you were in after NY coz you paid off her congestion charge thing then didn't you - so there's yer proof - and you weren't feeling well - cheeky mare.....btw - look in my photo gallery got my cake pics in there at last - after my nightmare weekend at work the thought of starting up my own business is becoming more and more attractive! a job in Fired EArth   - wow - think of the staff discount and all the decorating you could do!

 Bev, Nats, Minxy, Nikki, Twiggy and Binty (glad you had a good hols hon!)

thinking of you all as I sit here watching c**p daytime TV in my pj's with the heating turned up!!  

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry I'd love a dog but due to me and DH working so much it wouldn't be fair - then again we'd only aurgue over what breed as DH has laways wanted a labrodore and I've always wanted a dobermann.


----------



## scratch

Mrs Nikki I could lend you Hash for a few days and it would put you off dogs for life   I love him to bits but he can drool and fart for britain.(and he snores really loud)

Kerry  DH works for IBM and they are moving everything over to europe. He says that it is really quiet at the minute so he doesnt think they will keep the depot open. He has been with them for 14 years. But my thinking was to get rid of as much pressure as poss.

B3ndy  Sometimes you just need a good     to get everything off your chest. The ttc malarcy is more stressful than you realise. Take some time away from work and get some sleep madam

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sallystar said:


> Mrs Nikki I could lend you Hash for a few days and it would put you off dogs for life   I love him to bits but he can drool and fart for britain.(and he snores really loud)


Sounds like my DH


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - my dh works for IBM too - they bought out PWC a few years back and set up their new consultancy - he says there are highs and lows to working for them.....my outlaw's last boxer - Maude - used to have the most outrageous smelly farts - but she used to look up at you with this gorgeous big eyes as if to say 'what me' every time she dropped one!! and then come over for a cuddle - wafting everything with her!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Morning clomid chickies 

*Sarah*...sounds like you had a great weekend   and good luck with starting the  pills again

*Flower*  ...sorry you not feeling well hun...rest up & I hope you feel better soon 

*Kerry*...sounds like you also had a good weekend too...we have to treat ourselves sometimes don't we...fingers crossed  falls off her broomstick & stays away    and sorry DBB is being a complete an utter b!tch   and  with the job hunting.

*Nikki*...sorry you feeling so low sweetpea, the clomid really can do horrible things to our emotions, but it will get better I promise you...sending you loads of cyber hugs   

*Sal*...sorry to hear about your hubbies job but  things will work out...good luck with selling your house hun...I so hate packing/unpacking that I've said next time we move someone else can do it !! 

*Bev*...good luck with your scan tomorrow...you must be sooo excited  Gareth & me have said when we finally get pg we're gonna pay for those 3d scans cos they look amazing 

*twiggy*...good luck with your private consultation on Friday...keep us updated on how it goes 

*nats*...good luck with starting clomid...hope you don't suffer from too many of the     ...and we're all here to offer you support and advice 

*b3ndy*...sorry you had a  with your DH but glad you've made up now...this whole ttc can put so much pressure on us 

 to *olive/suzie, kim, denzy, bendybird, binty & everyone else * I've forgotten (sorry)...you're have to forgive my dreadful memory...I am a bit of an old  with a memory of a goldfish 

Well I spent the whole weekend sorting everything out in our flat...finally framed some of my art (I went to art college to do degree) & put those up around flat...looks like an art gallery now  Still got a few more things to sort out but finally getting there...and then I shall be able to start painting !!!
Got a migraine over the weekend, had pmt & woke up with some lovely zits, along with getting some sharp pains & my boobs are soooo heavy & painful...so convinced  is on way (due tomorrow assuming 30 day cycle) One more month of "au naturelle" then thats it...
Gareth & me also had another arguement yesterday (I'm sure there's something in the air !!)...and yep, I went to pack my bags as well although didn't get far as G grabbed the bag & threw it across the room before I could start packing...so I went out to the park to chill out a bit...we're fine now but think pmt (AF definitely on way) and everything else we're getting a little stressed & taking it out on each other...he's in Peterborough for work from Wed till the weekend, this week & next so maybe having some time apart will help as we always miss each other loads...

Anyway, with all the sifting through stuff this weekend I found my bungee jump photos so have uploaded a few into my gallery...I did this about 4 years ago in New Zealand when I was visiting my parents...I am a bit  

Good luck to everyone ...we so need some more BFP's

  
 

Take care



Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right have to love you and leave you all I'm afraid - need to go to bed as starting nights again tonight! 

Sending you all much love and  and thanks for cheering me up 

Night


----------



## b3ndy

night night nikki - pleasant dreams!!

minxy - loving the photos!! New Zealand looks amazing - but as for the bungee jumps - dont think I'd ever be brave enuf to do one!! how come you ended up in the job you're in if you did an art degree?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

thanks b3ndy...NZ is absolutely amazing !

I actually went to art college for 1 yr foundation, then worked & returned to Uni (Goldsmiths) as mature student to do combined art & teaching degree (BA Hons in Education & Art) to teach 3-7 yr olds...but finally decided that teaching wasn't for me...I'd love to get back into my art though...Gareths always telling me I should sell my drawings/paintings but just doesn't pay consistently enough...although I've thought about it for when I finally have a little family !


----------



## scratch

Just typed a long one and lost it     

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Minxy the photos are lovely. Your so   for doing a bungee jump Iam such a wuss 

B3ndy  Hash farts then looks round to see if we have noticed then walks off leaving the smell behind. 

I only have an hour left and I keep looking for a new house. I think I have the moving bug. I have only moved once in my life and that was from my mums!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

i keep doing that when use the extra smilies in the charter member section - any tips as to how you can prevent this??

bless Sal - I don't envy you when it comes to packing up then!! have you tried rightmove - the website - we found our current house on there


----------



## sarahstewart

Bloody Hell....I started to reply then my phone rang....when I came back on there were 8 new posts!



I can't even remember what I was going to say so going to get some lunch and pop back on later.

Hugs


Sarah


----------



## scratch

I have found 3 houses on rightmove that would be ok. They are all pretty close to where we live now. One doesnt need any work but the other 2 do. I will have to show them dh tonight

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

cool - which would dh prefer - no work or a little diy...if he's anything like mine walls and digging holes will be starting soon!   - talking of which he bought some wood at weekend to start making new wall to fit new shower in (in our new bathroom) and the wood was too short!!   then when he measured up for the shower tray we found it's way too big!! ....so he's had to fork out hundreds of pounds today on a new shower tray and door (the shop want to charge to take them back - luckily we can save them for when our loft gets converted in a few years time!!)


----------



## KerryB

Right I'm off for Cornflakes, DON'T TALK TOO MUCH!!!

xx


----------



## scratch

Home now!!!!

Listen to you B3ndy. You posh bugger. Showers in your loft!!! My loft is full of old baby toys and clothes 

And lots of details have come in the post to show dh when he gets home. I have found one which is perfect. The majority of work is done but we could still do the loft. So he gets the best of both worlds and it is close to school and my mums.Will have to wait for him to come home then I can bend his ear   

Gonna get some lunch catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Posh - me? hardly Sal - I am an Essex girl afterall!!     
Believe me - once you get the 'moving bug' you'll be swept away by it before you know it and packing boxes within weeks - good luck!!


----------



## b3ndy

am I just   or what? it just occured to me that if I click on the photo gallery bit most people have got pics in there - so at last I can put a face to many of the names, Sal and Kerry!! your dd looks so chuffed on her first day at school Sal - bless her.....just downloaded one into mine too - pre-clomid days when I felt quite sane and could concentrate for more than 5 minutes at a time!!


----------



## KerryB

When I click on your gallery B3ndy it says no images available!
xx


----------



## b3ndy

might be coz i was downloading another hon - getting the hang of this now!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Gosh B3ndy how spooky is that I just realised I could do that.....had a good nose @ Minxy's, Sal's and Kerry's could not get onto yours so will have a look in a bit...any advice on how to do it am gonna get some pics on there for tomorrow PROMISE!

I have got mega af pains and am really heavy (not like my usual pyramids) clomid here I come......DH look out


----------



## tracyb

Afternoon girls.

Sarah, that is good news that   finally showed her face and you can get cracking again.

Kerry, don't give up yet, I got AF type cramps before my last BFP, so it can be a sign of AF or a BFP.  Fingers crossed it is a  .

Nikki, I am sorry you are feeling so low, it certainly does funny things to you!  I hope you get a good sleep.

Bev, good luck at your scan tomorrow  

I am on cd8 today so will have to get started on some   soon.  I have been having loads of hot flushes mainly at night, which is making it very difficult to sleep, so I am soooooo tired.

Take care
Love Tracy xx


----------



## scratch

Sarah Try not to worry my first proper af after the m/c was really heavy. They do get easier I promise.

B3ndy I cant see your photos either. Dont talk about packing. It gives my a cold shiver just thinking about all the crap we have.

I really should update some of mine too. I hate my picture so thats why you get loads of dd she loves having her piccie taken. I am far to shy and demure(not)

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

don't worry girls - having a 'blonde' moment - for some reason when I created my album I put for me to view only!!       - how do I change it so charter members can see it - does anyone know?


----------



## sarahstewart

oh feck 2nd thoughts no advice from B3ndy please.......    chantelle we should call you from now on     

Sal - taken 2 paracetemol and feeling better thanks....DH and I are never moving again....we have moved twice since we have been together and both times resulted in me belting him one  

Tracy -   hun you get busy with    and I am sending you lots of     don't forget the spell on the 13th.

Kerry - we did what we were told earlier and did not chat whilst you were eating ur CNC -


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

b3ndy...you need to go into "modify albums" & there are options to change...

...I've just added some more of my cutie god-daughter that I took at a wedding last summer...they were on my phone & I forgot...Gareth bought me well nice digi camera for my birthday...ixus 750...not had opportunity to use it properly yet though....

sarah...sorry the pains are getting you hun


----------



## KerryB

Sarah..... 

B3ndy..sorted it yet

Sal...good luck with the house hunting hun. We're not moving again for AGES! Its was so stressful last time!

Will look thru everyones albums later, must get some more piccies for mine too!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

i;m such a techno-phobe sarah!! me and mobile phones and digital cameras are a no no!!     - sorry you're feeling a bit poo today - Dr B3ndy prescribes a   or two tonight!!

tracyb - sending you lots of   for this month

Kerry - not sorted it yet - dunno what doing wrong - minxy - i've tried the modify albums bit - but each time I go in and change it it updates and then goes back to the orginal setting?


----------



## KerryB

What a pain, go on technical thread. Tony sorted mine out for me I think!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

just done ta hon - I was trying to be clever and do it myself - but have given up!!!....god I'm still sat here in my pj's (having a Sarah Sunday!!  )..................it feels fab!!!


----------



## KerryB

You lucky thing. I'm waiting for DBB to come give me some info as I'm applying for a credit card for her! Woman can't even use a computer!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

GOD - that's the THIRD time i've tried to send this poxy message and it's either lost it or the computer crashed!!

what I was trying to say was - I can;t believe she doesn't even know the basics to fill in a credit card applicaiton - and this woman runs her own business   

if anyone has a spare tick - could they go into the charter member galleries and see if there's anything in there under b3ndy please - think i'm slowly going   now!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

nope...just clicked on your photo gallery & nothing there


----------



## binty

Is it only Charter Members that can have photo albums


----------



## scratch

Oh B3ndy you made me chuckle. I am glad it isnt just me      

Sarah    like B3ndy says have a few   and a nice hot bath. Get dh to cook the dinner and put your feet up. Thats an order madam

Kerry   your boss is one lazy 

Bev  How you hanging in there.   For tomorrow hope everything goes ok

Just come in from collecting dd and it is freezing. Am going to start making risotto for dh in a bit. I dont thin k it is such a good idea though. I have the dentist tomorrow and am gonna stink of garlic  

I see the cons next week and I am dreading it. I think they are going to take us off clomid as I have been taking it for ages  I am starting to feel like a lab rat

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ah - that's better just got out of my pj's and had a nice hot shower - feel a bit more awake now.

Tony's just put me out of my misery too and says he's having the same problem changing it too!...and says he'll have it sorted for me tonight! bless him

binty - I think so hon - it's one of the perks of having charter status - but it's all for a good cause coz the more donations, things bought off the amazon wish list the better for FF.

Sal - put me in a padded cell - I'm far safer there!!     - maybe someone's trying to tell me sommit and it's prob better you lot don't get to see my mug!! talking of your appt with cons next week - what options are you likely to be given?


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy and Sal - thanks I think I will have a few   tonight .....popping to M & S food after work so will buy myself a nice meal to pop in the microwave and then  .  Whoever suggested DH cook    what a joke    he's away 3 days this week Wednesday, Thursday & Friday in Okehampton then has to go back for a week early March so that should be OK  

Kerry - I can' believe DBB she really is a   isn't she? 

I am off in a bit will try and dig out some pics if I remember......I still haven't really looked @ restaurants in Stratford...will try and do that and make a list to post on here.

Love & Hugs

Sarah


----------



## *Bev*

I'm off now ladies, can't see me getting much sleep tonight  

Hope to speak to you tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy

am offski now clomid chicks

thought I'd better get my   into gear and do some of the jobs I was meant to get round to today!!     

'speak tomorrows' - another day at leisure for me!!   before back to the slog on Wed

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! (you never know there might be some photos to peek at by then too!)

S
xx

(good luck tomorrow Bev - will be thinking of you -     )


----------



## KerryB

Good luck Bev...and bean  

Bye B3ndy.

xx


----------



## binty

Bev - good luck for tomorrow

Sorry not had a chance to really   with you girls today - hopefully it will be a bit quieter tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls 

sorry havent been on work has been hectic.

can never keep up with you lot during the week 

minxy i did a kind of bungie once but it wasnt elasticated rope, you had a harness and kind of swung at the bottom instead of bouncing back up, good luck with your ivf. Hope you and gareth are ok and witch stays away, it does put a strain on relationship sometimes doesnt it. 

sally it is so annoying when you loose a long post

bev good luck for tomorrow

sarah hows it going with dh? did you make up?

hi binty/ b3ndy/ kerry/ tracy/ nikki hope you are all good.

better go am watching independence day, mmmm will smith.  

twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie

BEV  for your scan tomorrow ! 

xx


----------



## kim77

how am I meant to keep up!!! not a chance.

Good luck tomorrow Bev   

Went to see LITTLE BRITAIN LIVE on saturday, absolutly brilliant.  So glad we went to see them  

wish I had time for personnals but too much to read through.  

Sarah, Mrs Nikki, I have 4 cats 3 persians and 1 exoctic short hair.  persians are blue, black and a tori points exotic looks just like pussin boots on shrek 2, she is beautiful, they all are  

Hello to everyone else    

Kim xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Back from night shift - need to stay awake for a few more hours so I'll sleep properly today ready for tonights night shift so going to go have a bath but will return so girls, hopefully someone will be around for a natter to keep me awake?? BBS


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Back from the bath and posting over the clomid thread like a trooper as no one else is in here!  Do I smell?


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Sorry MrsNikki.....seems you have gone again  

Well girls thanks for the advice to have a few drinks   I did    and feel a bit   today.....just having a cup of tea and some grapes so hopefully feel better soon.

Anyone watch that programme about 76 stone man?

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I'm still lurking  

Oh 76 stone man - do tell ?  Like programmes like that.  Blimey he must have been MASSIVE!


----------



## sarahstewart

yep vile....and he reckoned he did not over eat      

his skin was sooo stretched that pus and stuff was just leaking out of his body.....gROSS.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I'd love to have seen it.  

Not over eat - hmmmmmm medically there is only a small % of people who are over weight/obese for medical reasons!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Its weird though cause I know a lot of people moan about larger people costing the NHS money and I thought that until someone else said well what about the smokers and drinkers - and its true!  People have a vice don't they!  Well most!  Hmmmmmm maybe its the wrong time in the morning to get into a debate, especially as I've not slept for hours!


----------



## sarahstewart

yep what really annoyed me was a bloke who wrote into daily mail and said 'although he felt sorry (patronising b**tard) for childless couples he felt that it was not an illness and therefore treatment should not be availble on the NHS for infertility' aghhhhhhhh made my blood boil  

What about smokers, drinkers, drug addicts, SEX CHANGES .......OMG you have started me off now


----------



## Mrs Nikki

For that bloke I'd turn round and say - if it happened to your partner would you want treatment and the simple answer would be yes.

Its like this new drug for breast cancer - I get so angry - everyone should have it !  These women who have com on the news to say no no no - erm I am sorry but if you had breast cancer you'd want it!

SIMPLE


----------



## Mrs Nikki

We both have gone off on one now     

As everyone gets into work and logs on to read thi they'll think we have lost the plot!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls!
i'm here but no time to catch up, loads to do!
back later, hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning sweetie - best you don't catch up me and Sarah are on a right rant!   

 to my ranting buddy.


----------



## flowerpot

PS Bev, good luck!! thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

right back at you......good to have a rant isn't it?

Morning


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Its girlie cat power Sarah  


Ohhhhh and good luck too Bev


----------



## sarahstewart

Yep     to Bev.......

MrsNikki - asked DH if we could have 5 cats and he said no but we could get another one    do you think bow would beat it up if we got another one now?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not at all Bow is still young so would adapt really well to a cat of any age really.  Problems start I find mainly when you are bringing and adult into a house with an adult cat/s already!


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks hun...will talk to DH again later.  

What time you off to bed?


----------



## b3ndy

morning girls

my God - I saw that programme last night Sarah - it made me feel physically sick!!! thing is the guy didnt seem to have learned his lesson - did you see all the pizza boxes in his filthy kitchen - and don't get me started on the HUGE bucket of KFC he was tucking into!! made my stone and a half of extra flab pale into insignificance!


----------



## binty

Morning Girls

I agree with both of you.  Who do these people think they are   just cause they don't have problems they think that anyone that does doesn't deserve any help  

Sarah - Bow should be ok I've got 2 cats and got them about 4 weeks apart - just have to let them get used to each other but keep an eye on them and if they start hissing tap them both on the nose (so your not showing favoritisim)

Bev - good luck today let us know how you get on  

Well I finished taking last   pill yesterday and still no s/e apart from disturbed sleep.  Dh woke this morning and said that he dreamt that I had just done a hpt and it was positive    he was all excited until I told him it was a dream  

 Flower, Kim, B3ndy, KerryB, Olive,Twiggy & anyone else I've missed

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah any worries or questions you have about multi cat households just ask away - all my cats have been rescue cats and the cats with the most serious problems that could not be rehomed elsewhere so I know my cats (so to speak).  Off to bed - hmmmmmmm, well in the last half hour I have burnt my finger on the toaster, cuts my right hand on a catcus, and slipped down the stairs - I think soon maybe - tad tired now!   Will make cup of Horlicks and spend a last half an hour on here then I should sleep staight away and right through!

WARNING - My messages may not make sense for much longer (if they are now!)

Morning b3ndy and binty 
x


----------



## b3ndy

you sound like me at 11pm on Sunday Nikki - after a seven day week - I was dribbling all the way to bed!     - 

hi binty - glad you haven't had too many s/e with the   pills this time round - fingers crossed for you this month!!

does anyone know what time bev's scan is? i'm sure I read on the bun in oven board it was 9.30am - but I could be wrong


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy I think I'll be stumbling to bed - hopefully I won't break anything before I get there or I'll be back at work a lot earlier than I need too!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Binty & B3ndy  

Yep that KFC just made me angry.....  useless man he was.....

MrsNikki - yep you are getting a bit   ....if I am not around when you disapear into land of nod....see you tomorrow for more ranting   hopefully I will have some naughty dreams to tell you as I start the   pills tonight  

Sal - where are you?

Kerry - my long lost cousin you around?


----------



## b3ndy

DBB must be around!!

God - it's worrying - I could get quite used to this sitting around in pj's til midday mularkey!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah I am aren't I - right half way through my Horlicks, going to have a quick nose at messages then so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz land, till tomorrow for me but later tonight for you or maybe tomorrow - oh I don't know    I need sleeps   Night xxzxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

what a 'sarah sunday special' ?      its embarrasing if anyone knocks at the door though isn't it?  

I have a good feeling about Bev......lit a red candle last night and asked my crystals to make sure everything went OK for her.     wait until tonight when I start popping the pills.....Dh found a book called candle burning rituals i had hidden under the bed and he said I am going crazy....   

Night Night MrsNikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Morning ladies....you lot can  for England !! 

Well no AF yet (due today) so on knicker watch !! Boobs are still really sore & heavy & Gareth reckons they're bigger (I'm already a D cup so don't wanna growing more   )....but I was really really naughty last night & went for drink after work to catch up on some gossip...and had 4 too many glasses of red wine...not sure what it was but must've been cheap cos my head & eyes really hurt this morning...have taken 2 paracetamol, drank peppermint tea, milk & eaten my porridge...but still feel [email protected] do I do it to myself...feeling really guilty as well cos in 2ww 

Anyway, got lots work to do as I've booked Friday off again...and got Monday off for our blood tests - hiv & hep - which we need done before we can start IVF

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim77

morning ladies

Well my 1st day back since being off sick, feel loads better.  Just lots of work to do today so doubt ill be able to keep up!!.

Still happy from my night out to see Little britain Live on saturday, can't get over how funny that was. 

My 4 pussy cats will be sad that I've gone work this morning, they have become very clingy while i've been at home the past 2 weeks.  Wish I was still there with them  

Try to catch up later.

Kim xxx


----------



## kim77

Just before I forget.  

Good luck Bev, thinking of you honey


----------



## b3ndy

don't worry Minxy - it's not like you do it every night is it?......you need to let your hair down every now and again - if I wasn't on these blinkin' met tabs I would!!

Sarah - I've decided to call any day which involves me in pj's until at least midday a 'Sarah's Sunday special' ....5 o'clock!! how fab that must have felt!!  ....I have relatives who on Christmas Day got up - changed into their 'best pj's' and sat in them ALL day!! had Xmas dinner and everything while in them!! - I guess they knew they weren't getting any guests that day!    

Hey Kim !! glad you're feeling better!


----------



## sarahstewart

Ohhh Minxy glad its not just me feeling   I wish I could crawl back into my bed and sleep.......

Kim - glad you are feeling better hun - like the wedding pic  

B3ndy -  did I tell you my mate who lives in chelmsford is thinking of moving to the Forest of Dean     what a culture shock that will be....she is coming to visit at end of March to have a look around


----------



## KerryB

Monring lovelies,

Sorry for my late arrival, been busy typing quotes. DBB here at the mo, but should be out this afternoon.

tested this morning......  for me. No sign of AF but like mInxy have very sore (.)(.) and that heavy feeling. To top it off one of my good friends (has been an unofficial clomid chick & has 3 children) has just phoned to say she's on CD54, no sign of AF so she's just bought a PG test. They're not trying for another, but could still have been caught. If she's PG I'm leaving the country...anyone want to come?

Anyway.....
Kim...glad your feeling better hun, nice to have to back. 

Sarah...my long lost cousin...could be you never know! We'll have to do some family tree digging and find out!

Flower...morning honey. You ok?  

Sal..Where are you? Any news on houses?  

B3ndy...PJ day today  

Binty...Bless DH. I woke mine to tell him BFN this manuring, he was really sweet bless him. I forget that he gets upset too sometimes.

Minxy....Really hope   stays away from you honey   

Bev....really, really hope everything went well for you this morning. Big  

MrsN...I guess your sleeping now,  

Hi to anyone I've missed.  I saw the Half Ton Man thing too. It amazes me that family members etc continue to feed obese people when they know it could kill them. I suppose it could be like that "Fat Girls & feeders" thing where they want to keep them fat. I was horrified to see him still eating [email protected] food, I just don't get it. And her telling him to ave some of the KFC later as a snack as its more protein?? YEAH PROTEIN DEEP FRIED IN FAT AND COATING!!!! Surely these people need educating about nutrition, he may lose the weight but I think he'll still die soon!!

Enough of my ranting!!

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Well by the fact that I posting on here, you can guess its good news!!!  I have had scan this morning saw the heartbeat which made me   it was much bigger than last time a whopping 7.6mm   which is exactly 6w5d (I thought I was 7w4d  ) so don't know quite what happened with my dates but quite honestly I don't care.

I'm so chuffed I can't stop smiling, got my scan pics from last time and this time so that I can show my family to compare, got another scan on 22nd Feb (8w6d) at which point i'll be transferred to "normal" care.

Thank you so much for your support again ladies you are the most wonderful people I have ever spoken too (sarah, thank you for the candle lighting).  I wish you all plenty of   's very soon, I'm not going anywhere your all far to nice for me to leave... 

Love to you all

Bev xx


----------



## kim77

Thats fab new, think I would   to if I saw the heartbeat.  Hope you have a wonderful 9months Bev


----------



## KerryB

Thats fantastic news Bev, really happy for you both. Keeping   honey!

xxxx


----------



## binty

Fab news Bev I definately would   if I saw a heart beat.

Hope you have a wonderful 9 months & years to come

Binty


----------



## scratch

Bev thats great news.now take it easy madam

Sorry for not being about got an open day tomorrow so really busy. I will catch upl ater if you dont all talk too much   

Love sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev

I am so happy for you hunny like Sal says 'take it easy' you have very precious cargo on board   are you able to put ur scan piccie on here for us to see?  

Kerry - my dad is researching his family history and stuff so I will have a look at it when I get a minute......I still can't believe it  .....


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

forgot to say sorry about BFN what CD are you?    weren't you unsure when you ov'd?  maybe your dates are wrong and you tested early    

Bev - I hate to nag BUT please change your signature to say BFP - BABY ON BOARD        You have a bean in your belly


----------



## binty

Kerry so sorry about BFN but as Sarah said maybe you tested too early


----------



## b3ndy

that's fantastic news Bev - and sending you lots more   vibes for your next scan date - my birthday!! You and dh must have been so chuffed when you saw little bean - I bet that orginal sonographer is eating her words - hope you got an apology from her silly mare!!

Sarah - maybe you need to give your mate early warning - you couldn't get more different!! not much greenery to talk of in Chelmo, and you certainly won't find any bunny rabbits crossing the road!!

kerry - sorry about your bfn hon - like Sarah says - are you sure you've got yer dates right....and yup it's another pj day for me today - in fact I've just crawled back into bed convincing self I feel 'fluey' so don't have to go in tomorrow and get up so ridiculously early.

Talking of which I'm not sure how much longer I can do these early shifts for, it;s been on my mind big time since the  with dh on Sun during which he demanded I give up the earlies - says since i've been on the tabs I'm tired all the time and that it's been even worse since started met - but the alternative is 11 - 7pm which is even worse if you ask me! dunno what to do - coz the tiredness is def getting me down......sorry if 'me me me' but I'm FED UP feeling tired all the time and spending my afternoons 'catching up' on lost sleep.


----------



## KerryB

Sarah....It is bizarre isn't it! I'll have to ask my dad if he's done anything similar. I did go on to Genes Reunited and start to family tree but got bored as it was harder than I thought it would be!!  

Binty... 

B3ndy...I was convicned I OV'd cd13/14. I'm on CD28 today which would work out ok. I suppose I could be wrong. I will wait and see if she shows, and maybe test again on Thursday CD30.  I would defo go for the 11-7 shift! You'd get some time to yourself in the morning and still have a normal evening as well. What would be the alternative??


xx


----------



## b3ndy

i'd go by your longest cycle so far hon - just in case you didn't ov when you thought you had - you know what wierd and wonderful twinges these tabs can cause!  

there isn't really an alternative - other than to go back to reporting which could let me do a 7-3 or 8-4 or 10.30-6.30pm (but it's a real dogs body shift and I've kind of been there and done that) anything else would be a demotion and loss of £250 a month for me right now....  - I guess I'll have to hold out til that day I hopefully get my bfp and then the decision is taken out of my hands


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy

I agree with Kerry....11 - 7 sounds better I think but its you that has to make the final decision....   

I am soooo tired today.....need some sleep


----------



## strawbs

Well I am gutted!!!Went for my follie scan on Fri, could not see my left ovary cos of my bowel, right ovary had very small follies so no pending ov, went back today and again did not look propely at my left ovary, not a clear view.  I had 2 +ve ov sticks sun and mon, I have had these before and not ov!!!  I have to go for a blood test next mon and if it doesn't work back on norethistone to give me a bleed and then up the clomid to 100mg. 
Worse than that DH has now decided to start getting stage fright, it has NEVER EVER happened in 10 years and now he can't keep his erection.  Last night I got so despearte, made him do his business in a pot and used a syringe sorry TMI!!!!!!!  Cannot believe it I am trying to be supportive but inside I am raging!
I am so PI***D OFF!
Strawbs xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Great news Bev...   

Kerry...sorry you got BFN hun but as you know, it ain't over till the  shows so hang in there 

I just caved in & had a fried egg roll...looked at my bag of raw carrots & green beans sitting on my desk that I brought into work to "snack" on but they just aren't sufficient hangover food !!


----------



## KerryB

Strawbs...I know its not funny hun but     at the pot & syringe bit! You nutter! Sorry scans weren't as good as you hoped.  

Minxy...I've fallen off the Crunchy Nut Cornflake wagon today hun, so your not alone! Couldn't face another bowl. Egg roll sounds lurrrveeelllyyy!!!

B3ndy... like Sarah says hun, its your choice. I know what you mean about "been there, done that" you don't want to take a step back.

xx


----------



## gossips2

Hi everyone,feel like i have completely lost touch with you all,can't wait for my laptop to be repaired so i can log on at home.it is cd 32 for me today so I am waiting to see,my gp called to say that he had y results and i did ovulate so that is something. Will wait until tomorrow to see if the witch arrives.
Hope you all have a great day,as usual must dash.
Gossips.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Strawbs...sorry your scan wasn't positive hun...do you have PCOS as this (and clomid) can effect OPK's so you may not get accurate reading...have you considered charting you temp instead ?

Apologies but I did have to chuckle at your DIY basting  ...fingers crossed it does the trick  

Kerry....looks like we're in same boat today...knicker watching, sore (.) (.) and eating !!! Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## sarahstewart

Strawbs   hun sending you     you never know Sky's results showed no ovulation and she got a BFP....keep us posted and good on you with the DIY insemination   

Talking of Sky I hope she is OK?

Yummy Minxy that sounds lush....must be my af but I am soooo hungry this week  

Kerry , B3ndy  

Gossips - Hiya hun....wishing all the knicker watchers       lets have some BFP's


----------



## b3ndy

good luck for this month gossips!!

strawbs - sorry you're feeling so   - try not to be too hard on dh - I bet he's feeling awful right now...sounds like you guys need a breather and it might take the pressure off you both?

talking of jiggy jiggy - This Morning has just being showing (visually!) sex positions for better clitoral stimulation - my word it's only midday!! - apparantly peacock feathers are very useful in the bedroom too girls!! 

i'm staarrrrrrrrrrving Sarah - may make that trip for another frys cream!!   

didn't Sky have a scan this week?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

gossips my little cycle buddy...

I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun     

I'm on cd31 & AF due today (assuming have usual 30 day cycle)...have just checked back in my diary over the past year & the longest cycle I've had is 31 days...I'm trying not to get my hopes up as always end up upset but hey, gotta stay positive !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

oooo I've got loads of peacock feathers...maybe I should be using them to tickle DP's fancy instead of just having them on display


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - love ya picture hun  

Bev-  Yayyyyy! great news!!!  HUGE CONGRATS!  enjoy!  

Kerry - sorry you got BFN hun, but its not over yet, stay strong, hope you get your BFP and its just hiding from you at the moment   


Natasha -            

Strawbs - sorry things are so difficult at the moment  

Gossips - great news you ovulated, lets hope that BFP is here for you    

Sarah - hello chickadee how are you?  

Sal and all the other clomid chicks


----------



## b3ndy

cheers Flower - it always makes me smile coz it shows how big a softie dh is around bubbas!! - shame I still can't get my photo gallery up and running - am now getting 'critical errors' - oops - don't know what I've done!     (tony having another look at tonight!)

minxy - according to the couple on here the feathers REALLY hit the right spot!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

well I know what I'll be doing tonight


----------



## b3ndy

- watch out Gareth!!!


----------



## twiggy3

hey ladies only got a minute,

minxy u have to let your hair down sometimes, hope af doesnt show 

strawbs hope dh little problem gets better soon, sorry had a wee giggle fit with the diy insemination, where did you get the syringe?  

kerry hope it is just to early to test honey, you never know until witch shows 

hi sarah are you getting another cat? you rant away honey agreed with everything you said, not going to get started as i dont have time, speak soon.

hi binty/ gossips/ sally/ b3ndy/ flower and everyone i have missed

forgot to say bev thats great about the scan, i would have cried to honey, good luck for comming months.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB

at the Peacock feathers!

xx


----------



## strawbs

I had a syringe from some eye drops, so put it in the dishwasher and put it by the bed at DH's suggestion!!!!  Fingers crossed it works will keep you all posted, much quicker thatn bms!!! could get used to it!    
strawbs xxxx


----------



## KerryB

He he he


----------



## scratch

I have only been gone a morning and i come back to diy basting and peacock feathers!!!!

you lot are terrible and with my delicate ears to

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

nothing to do with me Sal I promise   my DH would not even consider BMS under the apple tree in our front garden...after I told him my spell book says we should


----------



## scratch

How inconsiderate of him    

I am off in 10 mins got the dentish(how lovely) so i am gonna disappear again and clean my teeth.

In case I dont get back on this afternoon before you all shoot off(pardon the pun) have a great evening ladies and dont work to hard this afternoon.

Love Sal x

Ps I will defo be around tomorrow am as not coming in until 1130am(to feed the bluddy students)


----------



## flowerpot

Bye Sal, have fun at the dentist


----------



## tracyb

Bev that is fantastic news, I had a feeling that all was going to be ok   
Do you have another scan booked?  Take it easy and keep smiling  

Kerry sorry about the BFN, but hopefully it was just too early  

Stawbs, sorry about the scan and dh.  I think we sometimes forget that our dh feel the pressure even if they don't talk about it as much.  Hopefully it was just a one off, but well done for your quick thinking  

Minxy, glad you had a good night out and I hope the hangover passes soon.  Fingers crossed the dealy of AF is a good sign  

Sarah, just wanted to wish you loads of    for this cycle, keep the spells etc coming.  I will try anything!!

Hi to everyone else.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## b3ndy

i've heard it all now..................just watching on telly about some bizarre theory by a 'health expert' that women wearing high heels are lowering their fertility!      - what on EARTH will they think of next??

Is there ANYTHING that isn't BANNED/NOT ALLOWED/NOT ADVISED/SHOULDN'T DO if trying to get preggers? (think I'm feeling a bit pmt today - had that 'tight bra feeling' when getting dressed (which also took me nearly an hr coz couldn't make up mind what to wear as felt 'fat' in everything I tried on!  ) might warn dh to stay in a hotel near work in Surrey tonight!!


----------



## flowerpot

Thats nuts!!

whatever next


----------



## KerryB

Oh my god, how stupid!

B3ndy...I ahve fat days every day!! He he he


----------



## sarahstewart

what a pile of poo......I am fed up with people saying stuff about IF.....how come fecking heroin addicts can get up the duff and we can't sorry girls just a mini - rant

Don't forget B3ndy - I had tight bra syndrome when I got my BFP  

Hey was just thinking  didn't mintball get a BFP same time as Bev....we haven't heard from her have we?

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

that was my thought entirely Sarah when I listened to the drivel this so called 'study' came up with ..as if things are stressful enuf for us - we are constantly reminded of how we're meant to do things so bloody perfectly and yet there are girls out there who can get preggers after a fumble up against a pub wall with a bloke they can't remember the name of !  

(as for tight bra syndrome it could also be the frys choc bars storing under my bra line!!    )

I'm sure I saw mintball on the waiting for first scan board and everything was ok - same for gizmo


----------



## binty

I agree with you on that one - it seems that they come up with some new theory every couple of months


----------



## sarahstewart

what are you doing hanging around on the waiting for first scan board


----------



## b3ndy

being a nosey mare (it's the journo in me!) and keeping an eye on how our former 'clomid chicks' are doing!!     

TTFN my lovelies

off to do some food shopping!!! yum yum - if I don't 'speak' to you all before home-time will see ya's all tomorrow ..............god I want to cry at the thought of getting up in the morning!! 


Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee y'all!!


S
xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye   happy food shopping

xx


----------



## gossips2

Minxy...sounds positive for you honet,still knicker watching and nothing yet,getting a bit too excited but thats just thinking about the feathers!!!
The little darlings are out at play so I have 5 minutes.
Hope you guys are all ok. What with no cbb I dont know what to watch in the evenings. There was something about single women having donnor sperm last night...did any one catch it? I missed it as it was on too late.
Well catch up with you later.
Love to you all.
Kim....how are tthe  going this time?
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot

oh [email protected]!  there was something on I wanted to watch last night about women and fertility, it was on about 11pm on channel 4 or 5 i think.  dam, what was it now! I meant to tape it.

Know exactly where you are coming from girls, how many times do we read about a 16 year old getting pregnant when having sex for the first time, or someone getting pregnant whilst out of their heads.  maybe we do worry too much


----------



## kim77

you all make me laugh, I can only scan over the pagessss quickly but it is funny,  cheers up my day.

Sorry for you BFN kerry, but still time same for everyone else on the 2ww board   

Hi Gossips, I've not done to bad this month on the   pills not sure if thats because of the virus.  I have my bloods next Friday (17th) to see if lvs have changed.  Fingers crossed.

Well cd 9 for me so plently of BMS this week.  Got a friend coming staying over the weekend.  Not great timing but he is fitting some extra plugs in  my kitchen so we can finish it off.  Good job he is a heavy sleeper   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot

Kim!  the things we do eh!!


----------



## sarahstewart

yep it was about being single and TTC....on too late for me...I did try and watch it but seem to remember DH coming up turning TV and light off and taking my glasses off !!!!


----------



## flowerpot

was it on C4/5 Sarah?  must have been that one.  think it was saying about women leaving it late to ttc and how it gets harder when you get older


----------



## KerryB

I sky +'d it so will watch it later this week. Very interesting.

CSI night tonight on CH5, I'm obsessed!

xx


----------



## binty

what time is CSI on?


----------



## gossips2

That baby programme was on channel 4 ,I only know cause I was watching that ten ton man thing,
well kiddlies have gone ,another day closer to half term which is next week.Still no sign of af but getting slight stomach cramps.....please stay away you old witch!!
Good luck and sending   to all you peeps waiting or knicker watching!!
Kim...thank goodness your friend is a heavy sleeper,its very important you get that bms in!!!
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Right Ladies

I am logging off shortly so catch you all tomorrow.....

Gossips , kerry, Minxy , B3ndy    hope the witch stays away  

 to everyone, thank god tomorrow is hump day....roll on friday


----------



## kim77

gossips2, think he would understand, he is desparate for us to have kids.  He is currently stopping with 2 of my friends in Wales as he been relocated through work for a few months, well they are TTC and she isn't having much luck, her DH have low mort and count and she is overweight.  They are on the IVF waiting list.  He is just desparate to be a unoffical Uncle.


----------



## KerryB

Binty....9pm CH5 hun.

Bye Sarah  

Kim....he he he at being "quiet"


----------



## scratch

Hiya

I missed that programme too. I meant to tape it as I dont usually see past 9 o'clock.
Just been busy ordering some flowers for the mother in laws birthday on Thursday. If I dont do it while it is in my mind I will forget and dh definately will. Thank god for m and s

Hope your all ok. I am still trying to catch up.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal your so good! 

Logging off now. Can't decide whether I can face swimming or not!

xxx


----------



## binty

I'm going to log off soon - hope you all have a great evening.


----------



## scratch

Well Dd is fed now and I have made a curry for Dh. I am ready for bed  

I think a nice night in front of the tv tonight when madam has gone to sleep. And maybe a cuddle or two for dh

Sal x


----------



## denzy

Hiya LADIES ! 


Cant keep up with you lot chatting !! 

hope everyone ok ! 

well did a test today BFN !! 3 days over due ! body playing tricks on me 

Does any one else have different cycle days on clomid ! i did hear this was common ??

3rd day of non smoking and going well not finding it hard at the moment........give it a week 


Denzy XX


----------



## martysgirl

Hi all. can't really get on during the day - hope everyone is ok  

denzy, sorry for you BFN hun,   i have had different cyle days.  1st month 28, 2nd 34 & 3rd back to 27 - so a bit all over the place. well done for the stop smoking - keep it up.

haven't had a good   week (sorry if tmi) - dh finding it very hard to supply on demand, if you know what i mean? so tears all round this week   .  its cd17 today so definitely missed the boat this month.

have a good Wednesday - middle of the week already      
Take Care
Tracey x


----------



## Suzie

just popping by lovely ladies 

to say to BEV fab news about your scan  
So chuffed you got to hear the heartbeat 

love and  to all
suzie xx


----------



## scratch

Morning Ladies

How are we all this fine morning??

Just off to take dd to school then I am coming back home to finish her packing. I cant believe she is going away on sunday  It is nice for her but me and Hash miss her like crazy. But she will have a super time and my mum and dad will spoil her rotten.

Catch you all later

Love Sal x

                 these are from dd to you all.She is a little emotional I have pinched her stuffed bull dog butch and put him in the washer. He goes everywhere and he stinks!!!!


----------



## gossips2

Good morning ladies.
Kerry did you make it swimming?
Denzy sorry to hear about your bfn. Was going to test this morning as now on cd33 but I really couldnt face getting a bfn so I chickened out. Will wait to see what today brings.As you say I think clomid messes up your cycle so although cd33 sounds hopefully I dont think it will be,
Hope you all have a great day today its half way through the week and count down to the weekend. YIIIPPPEEEEEEE
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning (or evening for me as I've only got back from work recently) - AF pains at 5am and everything is pointing to AF arriving soon so think 2nd month of clomid is due soon!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Evening Mrs Nikki   sorry to hear your af could be on its way....sending you     positive vibes....

Kerry - did you go swimming?  

Flower - How are you today?  

B3ndy - how is it at work...did you get up OK?

Sal - Awww DD will miss you too but she is soooo lucky have grandparents that can do all those things for her.  My parents have been able to do loads for my neices and nephews (eldest is 18 and youngest  but by the time we have a    or two they will be too old to enjoy them  

Well I am cycling alone this month anyone else on CD3?  I took my first   pill last nigh  and guess what more ROBBIE WILLIAMS dreams....how disapointed was I to wake up to DH instead of RW  

 to Twiggy, Gossips, Denzy, Binty, Minxy, et al......


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah RW dreams - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy, though I'd prefer Arnie dreams - yep Arnie - may be 60 but better body than most young blokes


----------



## sarahstewart

oooh no thanks no arnie you can keep him.....


----------



## flowerpot

morning clomid chicks!

Nikki, sorry you think AF is on its way, hang on in there     

Kerry, did you get to swimming, I havent been swimming/gym all week because of feeling rough and thats made me feel even worse     to us both for weigh in tonight  

Sal, Awwww thank DD for the pictures    What you gonna do with yourself whilst she is away?

Sarah, I don't know, you and these robbie williams dreams    Ask dh to wear a robbie mask for when you wake up    I'm CD7 so not far behind you.  Last of the tablets last night thank goodness, hopefully I will sleep tonight!

B3ndy, how are you my lovely  

Gossips -       

Denzy - sorry about your BFN hun, but its not over till its over, hang on in there      

Tracey, I know what you mean hun, I'm sure we have all been there.  Last month my dh wasnt up for it on BMS day so I just thought I can't be bothered!  We're making an extra special attempt this month.  it only takes one sperm to meet the egg hun, even if you only did it once during that week there is a chance  

Binty, 


Dh should be at the hospital now doing his   sample!  They need it for our IVF WL essentials.    

Back in a bit !! xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Minxy - any sign of af or have you tested?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right off to bed - I'm shattered this morning more than yesterday - night xx


----------



## sarahstewart

night night MrsNikki

Flower - just noticed Dre has posted on ask a nurse thread   haven't heard from her in ages


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki and Kerry, any news?!      

has she? is she ok?  will have a look now Sarah xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I've replied to dre and said we say hello!

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

I did go swimming, did about 30-40 length I think, lost count! But felt much better for going.   showed up this morning, so I guess I was right on the mark this month, excellent for me as usually I don't know when I OV'd. So, 9th Cycle of   pills coming up! 

Flower...I'm not very hopeful for tonight weigh in, not after my "bad" weekend, and had sugar cravings last night like you wouldn't believe. Asked DH to gt me some ice cream so he put a teaspoon full in a shot glass with a tiny bit of strawberry sauce! He he he! Then returned with 2 small scoops in a bowl! Hope Dre is OK, let us know if you hear back from her.

Sarah...I guess CD1 for me so not far behind you hun. We can cycle together if you like.

Sal....DD will have a ball hun, and it will go quickly. We're all here to keep you company. What CD are you on, can you and DH get plenty of   next week

B3ndy...morning hun. Back to work eh? How is it??

Gossips...you ok lovely? Busy day with the kids?

Suzie....lovely to hear form you. How's it all going?

MrsN....have a nice sleep hun. Sorry you think   is on her way, fingers crossed she's not.

Minxy....any news from you lady?? Hope she's keeping her distance! 

Binty, tracey, Denzy, Kim.....  to you all.

Well, DBB is off out today so I might get some job applications done! I guess AF arriving gives me another month to find something!

Back soon  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sorry AF got you Kerry, but glad you have been able to decipher your cycles


----------



## scratch

Awww Kerry  So sorry af got you she needs a good  

Cd 23 for me so well into the 2ww. Last month was only a 22 day cycle but usually 28 days regular as clockwork. So fingers crossed.
I havent much planned for next week. Got my cons appt on Thursday but other than that nothing. I will have the cleanest house around. i might tidy dd's bedroom and get rid of all her old toys. (she never lets me throw anything out!!) And me and dh are going out for dinner a few nights.
Oh I forgot to tell you all. Since we came back from egypt I have had a bit of a dicky tummy. Well I put my trousers on this morning and they are massive so I got weighed at my mums and i have lost 5 pounds. How cool is that!! So they might not give me too much earache at the hosp next week.

Sal x


----------



## jowest30

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on to chat for ages I am just to busy at work now.  Hope you are all well.

The   got me on Monday and I am really hacked off because I have to travel a lot with my job and I am now trying to juggle this around ov time and 21 day blood tests its a bl..dy nightmare!!  Stress doesn't help with conceiving and I have lots of that now!!!  Ok thats my whinge over.

I haven't got time to read through all the last weeks messages.  I have just got a new pc at home and I'm awaiting broadband so at least once thats up and running I will be able to catch up at home.

Sending you all   and   and really looking forward to our meet up in March

Jo

xxxx


----------



## scratch

I iwsh you could all see me. I straightend my hair this morning and it just wont lie flat. So I have my wooly hat on sat at the pc trying to flatten it   

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

- What a picture Sal - just make sure you're wearing some id in case they lift you out of the building!!

blimey looks like witchey has been busy....sorry Kerry and Jo.......like you say though Kerry - you can get across timings etc now - so here's to   for next month for you both!!

Flower - good luck for weigh in tonight - bet it'll be fine - I'm glad in a way i'm back at work today - stop me from picking at food all day!  

Sarah -   - it was AGONY getting up this morning - and I had a row with someone as soon as I got in - but apart from that everything is fine!!! Roll on bloody Friday!!

catch up in a bit ladies


----------



## binty

Morning girls

Kerry..  sorry AF got you
Denzy..  sorry about your BFN hun could you be testing too early?
Gossips.. hope   stays away and this is your month  
Flower.. hope dh's   results are good
Minxy.. any news
Sal..  

 B3ndy, Suzie, MrsNikki,Minxy, tracey, Denzy, Kim and anyone else I've missed


----------



## scratch

In am off ton work now ladies. I will try and pop on later if the students dont get in the way  

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

Flower... 

Jo...Sorry she got you too hun. SHe's a  !!! Good luck next cycle  

Sal....  for this month hun. Good luck with the students!

Binty.... 

DBB out....   peace & quiet! Just need the other muppet to go out now!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Morning ladies

Kerry hunny...so sorry AF got you  

and jowest too... 

why can't the evil  get the message that we don't want her around !!  

Anyway, I posted on the 2ww thread...no AF yet although  a tiny bit of pink when I wipe...and usually if I'm due & have  this triggers it but not this time...but my longest cycle in past year has been 31 days...and I'm cd32 today so expect she's just round the corner & will catch me sometime during the day....but if by some miracle then I may test on Friday morning...Gareth's in Peterborough today & staying up there, then he's back on Thursday so will be there Friday morning & wouldn't wanna test if he not there...although don't think it will come to that to be honest ! 

Sorry for no personals...must get on...work work work 

Take care
Natasha

PS...I got yet another  coldsore...I don't get them for months & months and now I've had 3 in the past few weeks


----------



## flowerpot

oh Natasha, its sounding positive hunny,   

Sal  ttfn

dh has been to hospital and done his s/a.  in the loos of all places, not nice, I can't imagine me getting turned on enough to do it in a hospital loo!  the things we have to do eh


----------



## flowerpot

Just had a thought about NatalieB, wonder how she is doing, does anyone keep in touch with her?  she was thinking about adoption wasnt she? x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Flower - how strange I was thinking about Natalie last night....they were taking a break and if still felt they couldn't live without a child they were going to adopt.  I hope they are both OK.

Minxy - keep us posted hun     I take it you got saucy with your feathers last night     

Kerry - sorry the old hag got you but looks like you are getting to know your cycle better  

Jo - sorry she got you too stay positive hun....you must be CD 3 then like me fancy cycling together?  I took my first pill last night.

Sal - Phew I thought you were sat @ work with woolly hat on ...well done on the 5lb by the way

B3ndy   you in a better mood now


----------



## b3ndy

I thought Sal WAS at work Sarah - god she'll have been a bit confused by my message then!! (oops - I am feeling a bit 'out of it' today!!)

Natalie did say she'll 'pop in' from time to time - I wonder how she is getting along

well - I see yet another bfp for the clomid chicks this month - that's four so far isn't it? bev, sky, maxmarnie and jennifer26Kent - lets hope it's catching!!


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy

and mintball too........havent heard from sky recently have we or mintball....could not find Mintballs posts on 1st scan from here...last post I can find says she had cramps and spotting I do hope she is OK.


----------



## flowerpot

I think sky said she was going to take some time out from the board just in her early pregnancy stages, because of her m/c history.

Has anyone clicked on mintball's profile and searched under recent posts to see what her last post was?


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - I didn't know you could do that - but then this is the   clomid chick who so far HASN'T managed to sort her photo gallery out still!!


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh flower I did and that was her last post I think...oh I hope Sky is OK too did not know she had m/c history


----------



## KerryB

thoughts and  to both of them

x


----------



## gossips2

Minxy sounds very positive for you so far.Us south londoners are probably the busiest knicker watchers today!!!!
TEE HEE HEE.
Kerry sorry the witch got you,sending you a big hug, hello to everyone else.
Manic day again.
Gossips.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

posted on 2ww again....the old b!tch got me  

just phoned Gareth but not much he can do but make sympathetic noises down phone...and he won't be back until tomorrow night so can't even get a  

oh well....moving forward...one more natural cycle then IVF here we come...just spoken to GP & he's gonna leave prescription for me tomorrow so we can pick up all our drugs...so pleased its on NHS & not having to pay for all private.

and then I just thought I'd phone up our NHS hospital to find out where we are on the NHS waiting list...well we were told last year that theres a 2 year wait but we didn't get put on list until April/May, even though I have a medical history of previously blocked tubes, severe endo etc etc...anyway, she checked & said there were about 50 couples ahead of us but we wouldn't get treatment this year on NHS...but the cut off age is 38 & I'll be 38 next January....so doesn't look good for us on NHS side...but here's hoping that our private treatment does the trick !!

I've got soooo much work to do but I really can't be @rsed !!


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww hunny I'm so sorry she got you, it sounded so promising.

here are lots of hugs, as G isnt around


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks hun


----------



## b3ndy

boooooo to witchey Minxy - sorry she got ya old cow bag    ....at least when Gareth gets home you can demand extra   from him to make up for today!

sending you lots of  

am offski for a bit now girls - hometime - will speak laters



S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Minxy hun I am sorry the   got you sending you lots of                    put your feet up tonight and have a  .

  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

MInxy..sent you a hug on 2WW.

Flower..did you find out if you can make the meet up?? WE WANT YOU TO COME!!!!!!

xx


----------



## binty

Minxy

So sorry AF got you hun  

Sarah has the right idea   tonight


----------



## strawbs

The old   are coming in thick and fast sorry to all of you have been caught    .
Well I don't think my clomid has worked this month.  The scnas are inconclusive and my bbt has done nothing, all over the place anyway.  Wish the month would hurry up now so I can up the dose to 100mg.  Seems my DIY basting may have been in vain!!!  DH is back tonight, so fingers crossed his stage fright does not return, may have to get inventive, what was that about the peacock feathers??  
Strawbs xxx


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Kerry, meant to p/m you!

I can't come, hen night a different day but she is having a "family" one that night, for the older peeps who wont be up for clubbing


----------



## KerryB

Flower....maybe next time hun.


Strawbs...stay   hun, you never know. How much more inventive can you get than DIY basting??!!


----------



## flowerpot

definitely love, you will all have to take pics and post them on here so we can see  

I've just been to see my friend's 6 week old little boy, i threatened to run off with him


----------



## b3ndy

the really cute stage when all they do is sleep (hopefully) ah - !!


----------



## KerryB

Aw how lovely. 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

This is the friend who cried my eyes out when she told me she was expecting, and I thought it would kill me, but i couldnt wait to see him now he is here


----------



## KerryB

Well done you hun, thats very brave of you.  

xx


----------



## gossips2

Minxy sorry to hear the witch got you. Big hug to you.      
gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy

off to 'The Land of Make Believe' now ladies, the early start has finally caught up with me......what ever happened to Bucks Fizz??    

see's ya all tomorrow 


S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Chris Moyles mentioned them this morning as in "I'm still Bucks Fizz" Apaprently it means "making your mind up"!!! He he he, quite funny really!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I heard that Kerry  
was listening in the car this morning!

Night night B3ndy  

I'll be off soon, so see you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## KerryB

Good luck at   hun xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I am off in a bit too....

Flower - well done for being brave  

Kerry -   its Thursday tomorrow....soon be the weekend.

 everyone else....B3ndy I know your having a kip so sleep well.

I am off to spend quality time with Bow   as his daddy away until Friday so need to give him lots of cuddles   Think DH is glad hes away whilst I am on   pills    I can enjoy my RW dreams alone


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls trying to catch up

minxy really sorry witch got you honey? the nhs list up here is 3+ years and private around 9 months i think. How did you manage to get your drugs through your doctor?

kerry sorry witch got you to honey

strawbs you never know keep your chin up

flower well done for visiting your friend honey

b3ndy/ sarah/ sally/gossips/ binty and anyone i have missed hiope you are ok.

do any of you have any good questions i can ask at initial ivf appointment on friday? i have heard the doctor is very clinical and you have to ask questions to get him to speak. DH says we are paying him £100 quid so he better bloody speak but i dont think it works like that  take care

twiggy xxx


----------



## Kitten 41

Can anyone help me with this one....  I took Clomid last month for the first time.  I was due to have my period last week.  No sign of it yet - but then again no sign of anything!  The doctor mentioned about ovulating pains.  I am not sure exactly what they are so I would appreciate some help - I did suffer from cramp type pains lower down??  Not sure if this was them??  help..... 

Helen


----------



## strawbs

silly question but have you done a preg test?


----------



## Kitten 41

Well....  I was going to but as I dont have any symptoms of pregnancy I didnt see the point.....  Also, I dont want the disappointment......  i know


----------



## strawbs

ooooo I would can't keep my hands off the pee sticks, opk or hpt, have no self control  
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 41

Strawbs

I shall get DH to do it when he comes home......  oooooh my bottle has gone now......  Keep you posted!


----------



## strawbs

Fingers crossed.  Did you have scans or bloods done to see if you had ovulated  I had scans and am awaiting bloods nxt mon, don't think my clomid has worked first month.  
    Hope you get a BFP!!!!
strawbs xx


----------



## Kitten 41

I had bloods done and they confimed ovulation.  I am convinved if I was pregnant then surely I would be sick or at least feeling sick?  See I am cracking up now!!  Not sure if I am in denial because I would be so amazed if it had worked first time......


----------



## mouse14

Having 2nd DIUI next week. Haven't been put on clomid as yet, but could someone tell me what it is and how it works?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*kitten*...I would test 

...if you know you when you ovulated then count 14 days from then...however some women do have longer luteal phases (our consultant told us that anything between 10-17/18 days is "normal")...I always ovulate cd14/15 but have a 16/17 day luteal phase...although occasionally, like this month, I had an 18 day luteal phase...(I'm not on clomid anymore - took it for 6mths to "boost" as I ovulate naturally) The twinges you felt were more than likely ovulation pain...not everyone gets it badly...and as for not getting pg symptoms...again, not everyone gets them immediately following conception 

good luck 

*twiggy*...our private consultant wrote to my GP to recommend that I have the IVF drugs on NHS prescription...I then contacted our local PCT who confirmed that they fund for 2 cycles of meds on NHS prescription even if I'm have private treatment...not sure if same in Scotland but perhaps check with your consultant and also your local nhs health care. Not all PCT's will fund & as with IVF is a bit of a postcode lottery...

 everyone else


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning/evening ladies I am back again from my night shift (1 more tonight) - had the most horrendous shift - the worst since I started - didn't know whether to scream or cry throughout the night!

Still not sign of the witch for me and no af pains or anything at all to report which is quite annoying - think I'd prefer something, some signal of whats going on inside me!  Ho hum!

Not got the energy to read back thruogh the post sorry but you know me at this time in the morning after a night shift now ladies - it'd send me over the edge!  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## scratch

Just a quick hello before I do the school dash. 

I will try and catch up proper later

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls 

just a few quickies,

Kitten, test!!! and do let us know.  ovulation for me is usually aching down below around my groin and low back ache, increased peeing followed by stabbing in the ovary area. sometimes very strong, other times subtle.  I have a 32/33 day cycle and normally ovulate around CD17.  Good luck        Pregnancy does not always bring symptoms, some people say they had nothing.

Mouse14,  I think the majority of us on here are on it because 1) we dont ovulate naturally or 2) to give those that do ovulate "a boost" (more eggs more chance).  I'm on it for the first reason, I don't ovulate unmedicated.  Am sure the other girls can give you more info. I don't know much about DIUI though so can't help when its in conjunction with that 

Nikki, sorry you have had a bad night and sorry the witch is being such a pain    Have you got any pains or anything?

Sal, 

Twiggy, anything you think of now write them down, I always have loads to ask and then when I get in there forget it all. I guess you need to know the waiting list, do you need to repeat bloods, semen analysis etc, check your smear is upto date, how soon to you being at the top of the list do you have your "meeting" where they discuss it all in detail, success rates, costs and whether your GP can contribute.  Natasha can probably tell you more, she is further on from me.  At the moment we're just sitting on a WL, and have had to repeat seman analysis, LH, FSH and oestradiol levels and thats it.  good luck for the appt  

Kerry/B3ndy/Sarah diet buddies how are you. only 1lb off for me this week, better than nothing I guess  

Catch ya later girls xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

another BFP !!!!!!!!!!!

yeah! gossips has got one !! woooo-hooo


----------



## twiggy3

Hi girls,

minxy thanks for that, sounds daft but what is a pct? do you think i should ask private consultant as i have initial appointment tomorrow? that would be great if they do it up here aswell. Do you have any good questions i can ask tomorrow? apparently consultant is really clinical and doesnt speak much so you have to ask him lots of questions. Thanks good luck for your tx.

thanks flower will def write these questions down

congrats gossips thats great 

hope everyone is well have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Flowerpot nothing at all all night - no signs either way!  Weird!


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki, I'd set yourself another test day 3 days from your BFN, and if no AF if you can face it test?  

Twiggy, PCT is Primary Care Trust, you will have one that covers your area and they are responsible for what can and cannot be funded.  Definitely worth asking! 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Gossips - have posted on 2WW hun you must be on   take it easy now though  

Flower - gosh how many more BFP's are we going to get its great isn't it    Well done on the 1lb I weigh tomorrow but reckon I have put on what with af and starting clomid again I feel bloated  

 everyone else....catch you all in a bit 

Mrs Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Flowerpot I think if af doesn't arrive in 3 days I'm going to be too scared to test anyway so think I'd leave it !


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I have read a few times though on here that Clomid can mes up your cycle a bit though so even if no af in 3 days maybe its the clomid messing with my cycle slightly!


----------



## flowerpot

could be hun, I think everyone is different some would test again after 3 days, I'd be like you too scared too!!  keep us posted, I've got my fingers crossed, it might still not be over


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Right off to bed cause loosing the will to live   night xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Night night, sleep well xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Ola ladies

night night NIkki

 for Gossips - lets hope these   vibes are catching (have posted to you on 2ww) hon

what a good way to start the day eh girls?


back in a tick

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh how exciting another Clomid BFP.....


----------



## KerryB

Morning all my lovely ladies,

Fantastic news Gossips hun, well done you!

Kitten...what CD (cycle day) are you on hun?   thoughts for a BFP!

Mouse..welcome to the CLomid board. Wishing you luck for your next DIUI  

Well, strange AF again. She hasn't properly arrived yet, jus like lst month. Still spotting really, but have almighty cramps. So not starting   pills tonight, will wait for full flow. 1/2lb on this week, but not upset as it could/should ahve been a lot worse!

xx


----------



## binty

Morning Girls,

Gosspis...   on 
Nikki... I'd wait and test again if no AF - sending   vibes for BFP
Kitten...I'd test hun
Flowerpot... well done on loosing 1lb
Kerry... better luck this week - I was always told you can put on 1/2-1lb when on AF

 Bev, B3ndy, Minxy, Sarah and ayone else I've missed.

Well think the s/e are kicking in as had very strange dreams last night the ones where you wake up in a sweat and can't remember why 

Anyway will catch up with you all later as have to go to a presentation now.

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Just for those who haven't read the thread, we're having a Clomid girls Meet up on 18th March in Stratford upon Avon. All welcome. We are staying at the Macdonald Swans Nest Hotel. If anyone wants to come join us, let me know.

xxx


----------



## scratch

See what happens when I disappear for a bot.

Well done Gossips now take it easy hun

Sal


----------



## kim77

Morning ladies, just while boss is away thought Id post this for you, It made me happy this morning.


15 Things You Probably Never Knew or Thought About

1. At least 5 people in this world love you so much they
would die for you.

2. At least 15 people in this world love you in some way.

3. The only reason anyone would ever hate you is because
they want to be just like you.

4. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone, even if
they don't like you.

5. Every night, SOMEONE thinks about you before they go to
sleep.

6. You mean the world to someone.

7. If not for you, someone may not be living.

8. You are special and unique.

9. Someone that you don't even know exists loves you.

10. When you make the biggest mistake ever, something good
comes from it.

11. When you think the world has turned its back on you,
take a look: you most likely turned your back on the
world.

12. When you think you have no chance of getting what you
want, you probably won't get it, but if you believe in
yourself, probably, sooner or later, you will get it.

13. Always remember the compliments you received. Forget
about the rude remarks.

14. Always tell someone how you feel about them; you will
feel much better when they know.

15. If you have a great friend, take the time to let them
know that they are great.

A Minute: They say it takes a minute to find a special
person, an hour to appreciate them, a day to love them,
but then an entire life to forget them.

Take the time . to live and love.

Send this letter to all the people you care about,
Including the person who sent this to you.

If you do so, You will certainly brighten someone's day
and might change their perspective on life, for the
better.​
Though you were all special and this was meant for all you who have given me advise and support over my first 3 months of clomid

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Morning ladies

*Gossips*...fab news, have posted reply on 2ww thread 

*Kitten*...have you tested yet 

*Mouse*...hi & welcome to another crazy clomid chick (although I'm nolonger on clomid I'm still a crazy chick - or should that be dippy chipstick    )...clomid hopefully kickstarts your ovaries into ovulating...basically it fools them into producing more FSH which should trigger follicles to grow & fingers crossed you get at least one dominant one which contains an egg...some women take it cos they don't ovulate, or only sporadically...and others, like me, take to boost as ovulate naturally but hopefully release more eggs...I took for 6mths, responded well - 2 or 3 eggs released every cycle but have problems with implantation so we're starting IVF next month. Good luck when you start & with the DIUI, you'll get lots of support & advice from these lovely ladies here 

*Kerry*...sorry your AF still playing up...I forget, are you on met as well now 

*twiggy*...we always write down a long list of questions when we see consultant - I will see if I can find any & copy them down for you tonight 

*sarah*...how are you today hun 

*flower *  ...well done on the weight loss  ...a 1lb is a 1lb hun 

*sal*...how's the house hunting going 

*Nikki*...I would put off testing until at least when your AF is actually due...fingers crossed  

*strawbs*...good luck with your blood tests 

*b3ndy*...how are you feeling today 

*binty*...sorry the   side effects are kicking in hun...hope they don't treat you too badly

*kim*...hope you're ok 

 to anyone else I've missed, sorry....

Well this AF has definitely made me look like a spotty teenager...loads of zits, more coldsores...god I look attractive - NOT !!!   Had a very quiet night last night & resisted having a drink...Gareths back from Peterborough tonight although he's back up there tomorrow & all over the weekend  and then more blood tests Monday...yippee !!

Anyway, best get on with some work
Tare care
Natasha x


----------



## b3ndy

Kim - made me smile

Hi mInxy - am fine thanks though feel a bit pmt'y today


----------



## KerryB

Where is everyone??  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

I'm here!!


----------



## flowerpot

I'm just back on for lunch, going to warm up my beans on toast! 

someone just said to me that one lb is 2 packets of lard!!  good eh!

xxx


----------



## gossips2

I am here!!! A quick 5 minutes before i go and eat.
Did anyone see that fantastic lady raising her son with no arms last night...wow.
Gosssips.


----------



## KerryB

Saw some of it. It was fascinating. I stayed up late to watch most of The Baby Race as well. The little chinese girl was gorgeous!

xx


----------



## gossips2

Yes I missed that and I am so annoyed. Damn.
Not long till the weekend.
I have posted on 2ww but thankyou to you all for your kind words. Kim...hang in there hun and I am sending my secial cycle buddy lots of hugs and luck for this month.
Everyone else I am not going far as I would miss you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot

glad to hear it Gossips  

what happens now, have you got to contact your GP?  are you telling anyone?  Ooooh how exciting! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls

I am here!  I have been showing a student how to build those archive cardboard boxes....would be quicker to do it myself    cut my thumb on one aswell    I didn't watch any TV last night....DH away so cuddled up with Bowie  and read my book and ...... 

Just realised we should start   next week   and its DH's SA on Thursday....so we can't do it for 2 days before can we?  I can't remember  

off to get a sandwich

S


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, my dh did his sample yesterday (Weds) and the last time we had sex was Saturday.  They told us 3-4 days since last ejaculation was best, but anything from 2-7 was allowed.  We're on BMS next week too!!        think my new valentines underwear black with little red hearts on will be coming into action


----------



## twiggy3

hiya,

minxy/ flower thanks alot for all your help. 

flower congrats on loosing a lb thats great. Good luck with dh sample and new undies 

kim that post was so sweet. 

hi sarah/ binty/ kerry and everyone else dont have long again sorry.

gossips congrats again, great news, we need more bfps. 

i would love to come to the meet but not sure if i will be able to as is a bit far away and am saving up for the ivf 

speak soon,
                twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ttfn peeps

off homeski -  

S
xx


----------



## scratch

HIya everyone

Just another quiockie as I have to sort out dd's dance kit and go to school. I dont know what it is at the moment I never seem to get a minute to myself. Roll on the weekend!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

you won't be saying that come Sunday Sal when dd jets off  ...bet she's really excited about her hols


----------



## KerryB

God I'm bored  

x


----------



## flowerpot

orrr are you?!!  

don't be tempted to eat!!  

you going gym tonight?  I was/am going swimming but this cold is reappearing again, chest is tight and coughing not sure if its a good idea but the steam room might help.  decisions decisions!  might go asda instead for some WW goodies and see if I can see a CD or something for dh valentines pressie


----------



## flowerpot

very quiet today!!!!

you'll probably all start gabbing when i go in a bit


----------



## flowerpot

i've resisted the cakes in the office all day but they were left out so i had put away and i had a sliver of toffee fudge    

should have kept my gob


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I'm here 

Just made up for not drinking last night by drinking bottle white this lunch 
but I'm back in the office now !!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm yummy!

one of our girls has just got engaged so we've had champers. you just wanna sleep though don't you!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sorry girls......have been a bit busy today so gonna sign off now and say Byeeeeeeeee
will try and chat proper tomorrow  

sarah

Flower what CD are you then we are gonna start   CD 10 cos thats what we did last time and we got a BFP so it worked!  Wednesday 15th is CD10 for us so will start CD11 and maybe have some Sunday just in case -    DH's SA is on CD11...does any of that make sense?

Minxy you   you and Flower drinking in the day


----------



## KerryB

I'm here!

Eating...Ww fruit pastel thingies!!

Minxy..naughty lady drinking at lunch! I'm just jealous! One of my boses drinks cider from 10am EVERY DAY!!

Sarah... bye hun, talk tomorrow

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

think i got you!  



I'm CD8 today, I ov about CD17 but gonna start early, CD10 and just try and keep going. this is my 12th month of clomid so I have to do everthing possible. told dh he had better get some energy ha ha!  so starting at the weekend, except dh at a golf do/booze up sat and the match sun    He should be able to manage a quickie    

are you gonna be ok having BMS CD 11 if thats the day of his S/A?


----------



## flowerpot

bye girls, off home now!

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh his SA is first thing and we have the morning off so will go home and   before I go back to work   

got stacks of pre-seed ready and waiting      


Byeeeee flower


----------



## flowerpot

good thinking!!!  xxxxx


----------



## binty

Hi girls

Sorry not been on been very busy not a moment to myself only just grabbed a sandwich just now for my lunch.  Roll on 5:30 and home time.

Got darts match tonight so will probably have a couple of vodka & sodas   

Will try to catch up with you all tomorrow

Binty


----------



## scratch

I ve missed you all now 

Took dd dancing and she complained she had a tummy ache. So 5 mins after getting her ready and paying she decided to just sit on my knee . But never mind were home now.
Managed to line up 2 house viewings for Monday. So fingers crossed dh wont find fault with them both.

I think there is only Kerry and Binty left now

Love Sal x


----------



## Kitten 41

Hi All

Well I did test....  It was   and guess what arrives this morning......  .....   I spoke to the doctor who tells me the Clomid can interfere with the cycle and thats probably why it was so late.  Cant help thinking that if I hadnt done the test then the witch would not of arrived!!!  - I know its crazy but hey hum!  I am not giving up!  Waiting for Sunday now so I can start my next batch of Clomid...   Oh joy Weeeeeeeeeh!!!!


----------



## binty

Sal.. Are the houses close to where you live now?
Kitten.. Sorry   got you

Must go now speak to you all in the morning - hope you all have a great evening. 

Binty


----------



## scratch

I know what you mean Kitten. I always think that I have tempted fate as I am always impatient and do tests . It is killing me now already waiting for Sunday(cd2. But I have to be strong or else Sarah,Kerry and Flower will   me.

Good luck for ~Sunday 

Yeah Binty they are just up the road. But a change in postcode means you can get the same house for £40000 less. SO we can pay off our mortgage which would be really nice.And we are still close to my mum and dad and dd's school

Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

hey girls,

mixy you nauty thing drinking at lunch is so hard to do work when you do that.

kitten sorry about bfn honey, i know how hard it is, we are here if you need to talk.

been in meetings most of today, ahhh so am going home to chill now.

cycle off clomid this month and still have a little old blood all the time? am cd 18 today as well and not stopping. Never mind consultant appointmnet tomorrow. Am off home speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy

oops appear to have fallen asleep for most of the afternoon again! anyone still here?


----------



## b3ndy

think i might have been right to feel neg earlier - started spotting today - (only when wipe  ) but i've got  quite strong  pains too it's only cd26 though - dunno whether to feel   or not??


----------



## scratch

Awwwww B3ndy Sorry the ***** is on her way.

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I dont know if the witch is on her way or not for me. I usually go 28days but last month it was only 24. I havent any real symptoms yet apart from a banging head ache but I have been really stressed at work 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

hey Sal!! 

I dunno what to think as I do normally get spotting 4 days before af due....which would make me due to come on on Sunday (cd29) and this would be bang on the same amount of days as last cycle.....is it too late/early to be implantation bleeding at all? or am I just kidding myself? - thing is I haven't a clue when I ov'd this month - but what I do know is that we had bms from cd 11-17 so will have covered all bases - done everything by the book this month - so if it's a no go again I really don't know what we're doing wrong?

(sorry for moaning on - I'm just being   coz i'm preparing self for worst)

do you feel tearful this month? i've been awful


----------



## scratch

I am always tearful. I cry at everything and thats even before clomid.

I dont know what to think this month. I think that coz this is probably my last month that the uncertainty is killing me. But I have the cond  on Thursday next week so I might get some answers.]

And if you feel   your entitled too we all have off days

Sal x

These are from dd miraculous recovery I might add


----------



## scratch

B3ndy

I am off now to cook dhs tea. God I hope he is in a better mood than when he left.(I had the car so he had to cycle then got a puncture) Serves him right for being a grumpy old fart

Catch you tomorrow and have a good sleep

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

bless her - maybe she didn't feel very 'Ginger Rogers' more 'Ginger biscuits' today   !!

well -  for both of this month then hon - I guess I need to just 'sit it out' til Sunday then ....and if   arrives looks like we're booking our skiing trip on Monday!

ta ta hon - good luck with dh (hmmm - men more hormonal than us women sometimes!)

see ya tomorrow! (I best go get showered for weigh in!)

S
xx


----------



## denzy

hi ya girls 


GOSSIPS!! OMG !!! congrats on your news brill XXXX

Just to say after doing test on day 28 looks like my cycle this month is going to be longer had prog test done sun just gone and came back 42.5 I OVULATED HURRAY !! so i definatly tested way to early !! but i also know me and dh did nt do bms around ovulation TMI sorry !!

Hi to everyone hope your all ok !!

Denzy


----------



## strawbs

Hi girls,
Wey hey, DH did not get stage fright last night!!!  
Is anyone else on 50mg clomid  This is waht I am on and I don't think it has worked, bloods on Mon, so all the bms and insemination is prob a waste.
I am feeling incredibly hormonal and working myself up into a bit of a state as my due date is getting nearer and nearer end of April and I was CONVINCED I would be preggers by then, god I will be a wreck when it does come  
Minxy think I need to drink a bottle of wine!!!
strawbs xxxxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I will try and get on today I promise.

B3ndy you made me chukle about Ginger rogers   She camer home and fed her face amazing

Flower,Kerry Sarah I missed you al yesterday. How are we all doing?

Binty,Minxy  

Sal x


----------



## gossips2

Good morning everyone.
Hurrah it is Friday,this week seems to have dragged and it was so cold here last  night I thought I was in the North Pole!!
Well will try to chat with you all later but just to say all have a great weekend.
Love Gossips.xx


----------



## flowerpot

sal hunny, how are you?  good luck for Sunday, I hope you get your BFP        Am I right that this is your last month on clomid?  

Sarah,  morning!  Meant to ask yesterday, you say you have the preeseed at the ready, do you mind me asking if you used that on the month you got your BFP?  I've got some in the house, I might use this month as I can be (tmi) dry with clomid

Kerry, how are you this morning my lovely  

B3ndy, morning!  sorry you think the witch is on her way, any more of a show this morning? 

Kitten, sorry    

Twiggy, good luck at consultant appt, let us know how you got on  

Gossips, hope everything is ok at work, with noseyparker  

Denzy, great news you ov!!  

Strawbs, sorry you feel blue  

Well dh full of a cold, I'm feeling like [email protected] too so   should be productive this weekend!  Having hypnotherapy in a bit so catch you later xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning

Flower - Yep we used Pre-seed every time we BMS....I don't have a problem with CM but read it can help the   on their way    I also made sure that after BMS I lay down for 30 mins ....to help   get to the egg  

Sal - any news hun....do you test Sunday?

Kerry - Hiya Hun.....what you up to this weekend?

B3ndy - any more spotting or af signs?

Kitten - sorry the   got you 

Twiggy -   how are you?

Strawbs....hope you are feeling better

Denzy - WOO HOO.....its a great feeling to have ovulated isn't it?

Gossips - Hope you are taking it easy  

Minxy - drink anymore wine yesterday   

 to anyone I have missed .....Clomid is kicking in and am feeling    kept having a dream last night that I had left my contact lenses in so I kept getting up to check     didn't even wear my lenses yesterday I had my glasses on


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning - YAY I'VE FINISHED NIGHT SHIFTS      (well for a few weeks anyway)


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Mrs Nikki....I forgot to say hello to you.....WOO HOO to no more nights for a while....any more af signs hun?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nope nothing - no af signs and no pregnancy signs!  Think clomids maybe mucked my cycle up cause I've read that a lot on here!   Really do not think I'm pg!


----------



## sarahstewart

hey stay positive hun thats what I thought on my first cycle    when can you test?  did you have day 21 bloods done?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I didn't go for them!

Sunday testing officially but don't think I will if I can hold off, will leave it as long as poss.


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Flower...I'm good thanks hun, sooo glad its Friday! Its a beautiful day in Wilmslow, should be with you too.

Sarah...I'm good hun. I have had dreams like yours about lens, I slept in mine a few times when I've been   after too much  !! And used to do it all the time when I was travelling, naughty girl. NO more Robbie dreams then??

Gossips...how you feeling hun?

Sal...Chin up sweetie, you never know. Hope the house viewing goes well.       these are for DD (I know she's at school, but you can pass them on later!)

Minxy...how's you cycle bud??

MrsN....    you finished nights!! Hope your ok hun.

Denzy...fab news you OV'd!  

Binty...You ok? Busy today?  

Strawbs...great about the stage fright! Hope it continues hun!  

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

So she's arrived good and proper, complete with excruciating cramps (never get these!) and cravings! I'm resisting the cravings...so far! Was soooooo good yesterday, did loads in the gym and managed 200 stomach crunches too, Keira KNightly style-washboard here I come - then I'll get PG and be fat again!! Anyway, I'm rambling! THANK CRUNCHIE ITS FRIDAY!!!
  

xx


----------



## jowest30

Hi Everyone,

I am so glad it is Friday.  Hope you are all well.  I haven't got time to read all the pages from this week but at least I can chat with you all today.  I have decided to be good from today as I have eaten loads of crap this week and drank lots of lattes.  Mainly because af arrived Monday and work is sh.t!  

I am going to make a concious effort with excercise aswell as it may help my stress levels!!  So I am in a motivated mood today, although not motivated to work!!  The   pills gave me nasty dreams last night.

DH is taking me out for a meal tonight for valentines as I will be away next Tuesday.  What are you ladies upto this weekend?

Jo

xx


----------



## twiggy3

Hi ladies,

Cant speak long, have my cons appointment at 11am and have to do some work before i go, thought of a few questions last night so will see what happens. Will keep you up to date.

Sorry to all those witch got, she needs a good kick in  we def need more bfps.

strawbs glad dh is better 

hi sarah

kerry sorry about af hon

flower/ minxy how are you

hi binty/ joe/ sally/ nikki/ denzy hope you are all well.

gossips how you feelinghoney? has it sunk in yet.

have to run sorry if i missed anyone.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya
Kerry - glad its not just me who has a   too many and leaves CL in   
Twiggy - good luck for today....   
Jo - Enjoy your night out tonight  ....DH taking me away for the night tomorrow...only locally but has booked a restaurant and a four poster room.....hope af finishes today      Its DH's Birthday and Valentines present to me and I overheard him ordering flowers and champagne for the room  

Back in a bit
Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

ola ladies

will take me ages to reply to everyone and a bit pushed this am trying to find some news for our programme on Monday - joy!

Sal - happy house hunting today ....glad you liked the Ginger Rogers/Biscuit line!!    

Flower - happy hypno chilling out!

kerry - you good girl you  - keep it up

Nikki - hooray to end of night shifts

gossips - isn't it half term for you next week? hooray!!

denzy - good news on the ov hun - keep  

Binty/Strawbs/Twiggy -  

And last but not least - Sarah - hope I'm not tempting fate but since my little bit of spotting at 5pm yesterday when went to loo it seems to have vanished (tho got q strong pains in my left ov area) - trying not to read too much into it and be patient til I test on Tues....easier said than done - i'll probably be a wreck by MOnday!  

back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - just keep an eye on the pains just incase you are pg and its ectopic ......sorry I probably read too many books but that was GP's main concern when I started bleeding/spotting.

    

and don't forget to buy your eggs ready for Monday evening


----------



## strawbs

Hi girls

Hooray for the weekend, off to the pictures tonight and TGI friday,  to the GI diet!!! 

Nikki-bet you are chuffed to have finished nights only 2 days to go till testing for you, you are being incredibly restrained!!! 

Gossips-how are things

Flower-do you find the hypnotherapy useful

Kitten-sorry abouth   -fingers crossed for next month!!

Sarah-where do you get your pre-seed from, it is well expensive, I have though about this, as no cvm for me!!!

Kerry-sorry about AF!!

Hello to everyone else, got to go trying to sort out a company car for an employee and meant to have ordered it on Mon-oops and hers broke down las night, naughty me!!!! 

Have made a decision to start my exercise regime, bought an expensive cross trainer in the summer, it takes up a whole bedroom and have prob used it 6 times.  DH goes mad and says that eh is putting it on ebay, well I have to fill the bedrooms with something as have no babay to put in them!!!!

Enjoy your weekends, I am trying not to drink this weekend as I drunk Glasgow dry last week!!! 

Sorry quick question, I have my progesterone bloods on Mon, how long does it take to get results  I know I haven't ov as no rise in my bbt.  Just want to get cracking on a larger dose of clomid!

Oh yes and lets have some more      this weekend, anyone testing
Strawbs xxxxxx


----------



## jowest30

Sarah, is it spell night again on Monday or am I missing something with the eggs   
How nice of DH taking you away have a lovely time and hope af has gone!!

DH is driving tonight so I am looking forward to a few glasses of vino


----------



## sarahstewart

Jo
Yep its full moon Monday again AND its Robbie Williams B'day so given that I keep having saucy dreams about him on these   pills it could be a good sign ....   
Strawbs - I got my pre-seed on-line and yes it is expensive but quite frankly I AM DESPERATE so sod the cost 

Kerry


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah hunny please will you give me the spell again for monday night, is it just one night this time?  I'm due to ov next week so am deffo giving it a go  

the hypno was lovely, nice and calming and she has recorded it onto a CD for me so I can play at home, she concentrates on relaxing and letting the tubes be open and uterus and eggs healthy.  can only help

Must get some work done      xxxx


----------



## jowest30

Sarah, please let us know what we need to chant I can't remember.  I know its an egg in a saucer surrounded by green leaves.


----------



## b3ndy

God I need a bit of that R&R right now - don't know what to make of last night - as still no more signs of you know what (convinced self if don't say it/type it - it won't come back)

Sarah - I won't be using Duck eggs this time me thinks! they did 'duck all' for me last time!! Are you due to start bms this weekend during your 'love fest'?

I fancy going to flicks this weekend - any suggestions anyone?


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, everything crossed for you buddy      

I've only been to see Jarhead and the other one which name i can't remember, girlie flick with Reese Witherspoon.  fancy Munich but its not everyones cuppa


----------



## binty

Morning Girls,

Sorry v busy at work today not had chance to catch up.

Nearly had row with dh last night when I was playing darts I think it must be the   pills and I bit my lip so I wouldn't explode  

Had very strange dreams again last night - dreamt I had just had a  feel like .  Just hoping this month will be our lucky month.

Will try to catch up with you later.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

b3NDY - BMS due to start CD10 but DH can't you know what as its his SA on Thursday    so we can't do it CD 9 or 10 so thought we make a start as soon as af finished   then every other day (if not more) from CD11.....   I did not ov last time until CD18/19 so should be oK...any more signs for you?

Here is the spell ladies

BREAK  AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

REMEMBER TO THANK THE FETILITY GODDESS AFTER THE SPELL.


----------



## KerryB

Thats why it didn't work for me last time, I forgot to thank the fertility goddess!  

x


----------



## scratch

Hiya Peeps

just grabbing 5 mins to catch up and have a snicker 
Feel like poo today got a sore throat and a cold. Af due Sunday so heads in bits

B3ndy  WHen i had my bfp with dd I had a little show when I went for a wee then nothing after that   

Hiya to everyone else sorry for no personals but laods to do

Sal x


----------



## gossips2

HI everyone,
Feel great today,keep thinking I am not pg so I really can't wait to see my specialist next week,even if he just confirms things in my own mind,
Nosey parker hasn't said anything to me yet...lets hope it stays that way. There would be nothing worse than the whole school knowing,especially before those first 3 important months.
Yipppee it is half term next week and I have just been given my laptop back so i will be able to chat more when I get home.
Think I should change my name from gossips and just e-mail you all then no more nosey people wil know who I am.
B3ndy....how are you today...any news,sending you positive vibes.
Kerry sorry to hear you are having pains today.
Sarah...get the spell ready.
Mrs nikki...hurrah no more nights.
Flowerpot..lets hope your cd works
Kim....haven't heard from you lately hope all is well.
Hello to everybody else and hope you all have fab weekend,
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch

Gossips You take it easy missy

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I amoff now for my sign language class

If I misss you all later have a fab weekend. And B3ndy I will be thinking of you when I am peeing on my stick on Sunday. Good luck hun    

Oh my god only 2 more sleeps until dd goes away 

Love ya all
Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Bye Sal and GOOD LUCK !!!!!        

Sal thanks for the chant hun, Kerry I didn't thank her either


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal....     really hope you get a BFP  

I am off to get a sandwich and buy DH some cold relief stuff.....he has just phoned me to say he is feeling poorly....he had better be OK for tomorrow   

See you in a bit

XXXXX


----------



## b3ndy

feck - I forgot to thank fertility goddess too!! bum - must remember that Monday - and unless witchey arrives before then I'll do the spell Mon night!

Thanks for the   vibes everyone - still nowt else of you know what - but still pain on left - dunno if it's trapped wind or not?     

Sal - good luck for Sun hon - and think of me - but NOT mid flow pls!! wouldn't want to take your mind off the job!!


----------



## flowerpot

he's as bad as us sarah, I've got one and dh is streaming with it.  great eh     CD10 tomorrow for us but dh is out on an all day bender (golf and booze) so might have to wake up early


----------



## b3ndy

see u in a bit girls - off home

speak then

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

I'm so excited it the weekend! Off to Brum tomorrow as DH and sisters boyf & my dad are going to watch Sale play Worcester, then staying with some friends and have a few drinks. Yehaa, mini weekend away!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Oooh that sounds nice Kerry are you going to do some shopping in Brum?  Has ur DH ever been to Gloucester RFC only I worked there when I finished uni  .

I can't wait until 4.30pm .....argos have just delivered a cat flap (am fed up of bow waking us up by tapping on our bedroom window to come in   ) and a new scratching post with play area....its really heavy and in a massive box


----------



## flowerpot

that will be good Kerry!  nice to have a change of scenery isnt it  

I'm finishing at 3 today woooo-hoooo


----------



## b3ndy

Yeeeee ha - Friday afternoon - and two lies in til Monday (not that I'm obsessed with getting up early or anything!!     )

anyhow - am sat down watching pap lunchtime telly and deciding what to have to scoff! What a clever pussy you have there Sarah   (knowing what window to knock on and everything!!)

Kerry - it's meant to be a bit of a shopping fest in Birmingham.....mmmmm - shopping  

Get you part timer (flower!  )


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy

is loose women on or is it des and mel?


----------



## b3ndy

dunno - (think it's Des and Mel tho) I've been getting my first 'soap' fix of the day and watching Neighbours - just made me blubb for gods sake!! ....Doctors next!


----------



## gossips2

Alright for you guys watching tv..I have 30 kids to watch!
Sal hope you get a bfp on Sunday.
I am taking it easy,relaxing weekend and next week ahead.
Gossipsxx


----------



## sarahstewart

enjoy it all gossips.... get DH looking after you....I remember when I got my BFP DH treated me like the queen   shame it didn't last I was just getting used to it    

B3ndy - enjoy your lie ins  

Nice early finish for you Flower


----------



## flowerpot

Good for you gossips, take it easy and rest xxx


----------



## b3ndy

sounds like you've got a nice few days of R&R ahead of you Gossips....and then your hols in Thailand to look forward to!

Sarah - this is your weekend to be treated like a Queen too remember - never mind the 'man flu' -    

wot you got planned Flower (apart from pouncing on dh?  )

my bro, his wife and bubba are down tomorrow haven't seen my niece since Christmas - can't wait - she can say my name now - which is quite difficult for a little one - and it sounds so cute - aw she's so cute, full stop, I just want to eat her sometimes!!


----------



## KerryB

Ah how lovely B3ndy, my friends little boy is at tat age now. He started saying my name one night and I cried!

Gossips...you enjoy every minute hun.

Sarah...Max alerts us when he needs to go out, only in winter though when the back door is shut all the time. The rest of the yer he's in and out all the time.

Flower...  to you and you early finish! Just think of me with fat old DBB all afternoon!

Got a letter to type, the highlight of my afternoon! He he he  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

can you imagine what havoc you could cause say the week before you leave her and send all her letters in the wrong envelopes so people end up getting letters they shouldn't really see!!     any luck on the job hunting yet?


----------



## flowerpot

lazy day tomorrow, dh is out on a golf society do then doing something with him sunday, not sure what.  Off in 10 mins to meet him in our local 

Have a good un xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

    Sal, Nikki & B3ndy


----------



## gossips2

That would be sooo funny to send her letters to the wrong people. I think you should do it Kerry.
B3ndy...so your name is a difficult name to say...still working on that one!!!!!
Kids are out at play yippeee,half an hour to go and I am not private tutoring tonight so I will nip off to Waterstones and buy a book or two to read up on what my body is doing.
Have agreat weekend to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## gossips2

Flowerpot what a great way to end the week down the local.
Wish I could come....no more of that for me though....HELP!!!!


----------



## *Bev*

Gossips I can recommend the book "pregnancy day by day" or something similar, its fantastic, lots of piccies and very interesting information.  Also the magazine cheesily named "i'm pregnant" is fantastic it says its all you need and in my opinion its the only one i've bought I have found it very helpful and it seems to take you all the way through the nine months.

Good luck hun.  Would be interested to hear which books you purchase.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...I can't wait to do that, and lots of other stuff! SHe'll be reretting not giving me my payrise thats for sure! A few jobs on the horizon, will do more when she's not here.

Gossips...enjoy your reding hun, and have a lovely half term week.

Flower..enjoy your free day tomorrow hun.

2 hours to go!

xx


----------



## gossips2

Thanks Bev that one was recommended on Amazon too.
Will keep you informed.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy

you may have to give up guessing Gossips - or I may come over all charitable and IM you it one day!!!...but not before you've had a few more guesses!! Have a good half term - just spoken to my ma - they had an inset day today and now she's home  - sounds v.knackered (good idea of her head to have an open night on Wed of this week - she didn't get home til 10.30pm!)

Flower - have a   or two or three on me!! 

Sarah - have a top weekend away with hubby and lots of howz yer father!!

Kerry - enjoy Birmingham - and be good!! 

Hey Bev!! hope you and bean are doing well

Oh well I'm off for sleepey bubb byes - have a top weekend - if I have any news you guys will be the first to know!!

See ya laters alligators - lol

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Bye B3ndy, good luck   and have a great weekend.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeeee everyone XXXXX Have a fab weekend whatever you get up to


----------



## *Bev*

I'm off now too ladies, have a lovely weekend all.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

Yep me three. Have a good one.

Love you all
xxx


----------



## binty

Sorry not been on-line much today so busy at work and looks like I've missed you all.

Anyway hope you all have great weekends and will chat to you on Monday



Binty


----------



## denzy

Hi YA GUYS 


Sorry but i feel a bit of a rant coming on !! 

Af got me this morning so not feeling on top of the world .......in work you would have thought i was the only woman in the world to have a period !! ....pains have been so bad was sick and passed out so they sent me home !! 

Then to top it off........... walking to the car i had a pram coming at me one direction and a preg lady in the other did nt know which why to run they must have thought i was   just burst out   in the middle of the carpark ...... I ve never done that before !! 

so generally feeling crap ! feel better now thanks for listening 

denzy 

Hope everyones ok !! big hi to you all


----------



## twiggy3

hi ladies,

denzy honey its crap isnt it  sending you a cuddle, hope you are ok

sarah thanks for spell i have saved it for monday

strawbs are you in glasgow?

hi binty

kerry

bev/ gossips take care of yourselves


flower enjoy your night out

b3ndy have a nice time with your neice

hi to everyone else, hope everyone has a good weekend.

I have a hen night to go to tomorrow night, not really in the party mood after today but cant let my friend down so will put a brave face on 

well appointment with consultant today, he said he is not keen to carry out ivf on me as my age low body weight and pcos all mean that i am high risk for hyperstimulation syndrome  he wants to try some other stuff first like ovarian drilling which i am not to keen on? managed to convince him that i am willing to take the risk so am booked in for ivf in november (is a long waiting list even private!) with the possibility of going earlier if a cancellation arises. He said he will try me on a really low dose of drugs and keep a close eye on me with lots of scans and bloods. He also talked about polyp and said have to get it out quick to check for abnormal cells, i am now really worried that it may be cancerous  i know i should try not to worry but cant help it. Anyway i got an appointment to get it removed on 15th march. He said if i do do ivf it wont be a straightforward treatment and he is worried about it. I am not giving up on this, said i would take clomid for a wee while again once polyp removed (all going well) and before ivf just to give it one last try. Why cant i be normal 

Anyway will stop moaning on now, thanks for listening hope you all have a nice weekend,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarah30

Hello

I am currently taking my sixth cycle of clomid, I am quite worried that my doctor isn't monitoring me enough. Can anyone help me as to how long he will leave me on clomid for? How successful it is etc.

Many thanks 

Sarah x


----------



## scratch

HIya

I missed you all yesterday. I got home and the stupid pc wasnt working. So I had to wait for dh to get home and fix it then you had all gone 

Well no af yet so thats a good thing. I feel like poo with this cold. But dh is being really nice and looking after me. DD is all packed and ready to go. Only one more sleep.

Sarah30  What monitoring are you having? The first time I took clomid I didnt have any and i got dd out of it after 6 months. But this time I have had cd 21 bloods but thats it. And I am on my 8th cycle. All cons are different. If your not happy ask them 

Denzy  So sorry hun. We all get like that some days. I used to work in a Maternity hospital and it drove me nuts. SO I changed my job.

Hiya to everyone else.

Love Sal x


----------



## gossips2

Good morning to you all.
Twiggy I am sending you lots of    It can be so frustatting when things aren't happening. The waiting list for Ivf is quite good I thought,by me its 2 years. Hang in there hun.....perhaps the ovarian drilling will help. Keep positive and come back and rant and ravr when you want it does you good!!!
I am off to meet a friend this morning How I will keep my good news from her I don't know...must try though.
Sal,keeping fingers crossed that the witch stays away.
B3ndy...thinking of you and hoping the same for you too.
A big hello to Kim,KERRY,sARAH,flowerpot ,Denzy,Binty and anybody else I missed.
Bev,,hope you are taking things easy.
Sarah30 I have just had a bfp on my 2nd cycle of clomid. I was having cd21 blood tests to see if I ovulated and was due to go back to see my consultant after my 3rd try. You just have to keep nagging that you want things monitored,unfortunately it does depend on the local authority. Good luck.
Hope you all have a great day    
Gossips.xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls,

gossips thanks for your support honey, the year waiting list is for private treatment, nhs is 3+ years up here, is it 2 years for private where you are? Have a nice time with your friend, am really chuffed for you, must be so excited 

sally good luck glad af hasnt shown yet, hope she stays away.

sarah different drs have diff opinions on clomid, i have been on clomid for 14 months now and to stay on it until i get ivf i think. Keep on at them if you need to know more about what plans are for you. First 9 months i wasnt monitored at all (apart fromn 1 urine sample a week) now i have to go in for scan to see if any follicles mid cycle. Just ask if you have any question, good luck.

hope you all have a good weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hi girls
i've just come on here because i dont know what to do with myself (see my post).  its good just be around people in the same situation.

Denzy, I know exactly where you are coming from sweetheart


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls  
 just posted on your other post sweetie  
Denzy - hope you are feeling better today  
Gossips - keep it   hun as long as you possibly can  
Twiggy - How are you feeling? IF sucks doesn't it?  Don't forget the spell hun ....I am going to say all the clomid chick names when I do mine so don't worry if you forget....   I know I am  
Sal  
 to everyone else bet Kerry is shopping like crazy at the moment 

Well I am off in a bit for my dirty night away   DH treated me to a greasy breakfast at the local transport cafe today god how lucky am I


----------



## flowerpot

thanks sarah, just read your reply.  its just nice to get replies from people who REALLY know how I feel.  I've just set off   again!
just on hotel searches, dh suggested we book a nice room somewhere for next saturday night for a break xxx


----------



## scratch

YOu 2 never log on at the weekend~(Flower & Sarah) But it is lovely to hear you both.

I have replied on the other thread flower. Keeop your pecker up hun

Love Sal x

 to everyone else


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Guys just wanted confirmation that I am right in thinking that clomid can make your af worse in terms of pains and heaviness, etc?


----------



## flowerpot

I know sal, i guess i really needed FF today  

Nikki for 10 months my af was lighter and less painful, but the last one, month 11 was a killer xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Mine seems to be like it was when I was a teenager and killer!


----------



## gossips2

Twiggy you know we are here and totally understand,just call on us when you need to .
Sarah you are right I do want to keep  for as long as poss because I know that women with pcos stand a higher chance of m/c
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch

Still no sign of af for me yet. But i know she is probably on her way. Been up alnight again coughing and spluttering and dd is off today.

Flower  I hope your feeling a little better

Love Sal x


----------



## gossips2

Salhope your cough gets better soon but more inmportantly,hope the witch stays away.
I am sur dd will have a fab time.
It is wet,cold and miserable here in London...perhaps I should stay in bed all day?
Wrap up warm and grt dh to look after you.
Flower hope today will be better for you. Bendy hopefully no sign of the witch for you.
Hello and have a great Sunday to everybody else.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - sounds like you had the same sort of night as me - I started with this blinkin' awful sore throat yesterday and last night it got worse with this irritating cough and feel really shivery...needless to say I've called into work and said i'm not going in tomorrow. Hope you're not to   when dd goes today - make sure dh spoils you rotten while she's away! and no sign of af yet? that's a good sign - are you still going to test today? sending you lots of  

Gossips - I'd go back to bed too - in fact I'm planning to laters now I've finally had my breakfast - got my mum cooking dinner too so a nice lazy day ahead - it's peeing down here and freezing cold - up with the heating me thinks.

no sign of   for me as yet - don't know whether to feel   or not - no spotting either since my little bright red show on Thurs afternoon - until this am, although it's dark brown in colour which I thought could be a good sign?...(sorry if tmi) so am going to try and wait it out til cd 34 (Fri Feb 17th) longest cycle length so far......god it's going to do my head in!!   to the old witch!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

WEll dd got off ok. I had to leg it out of the airport as I was a jibbering wreck  But dh has promised a few nice nights out to take my mind off her being away.

Still no af!!! But I havent tested(To chicken!!) I might wait until tomorrow and just see. If I can hold out until Wednesday it would be better. I have the cons on Thursday to discuss next step and arrange another lap and dye what fun!!.

The dog is sulking and I cant take him out as it is peeing it down and hasnt stopped all day. SO I have just watched a film and had a bowl of home made rice pudding. Com,fort food for when I am poorly me thinks.

B3ndy Take it easy hun and stay in bed. I will be tomorrow if I dont feel any better.

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Ola missus

dd will be back before you know it!! are you still feeling under the weather? i've been sat here eating ww ice cream to try to soothe my throat but feeling yuk (though at least it's taking my mind off you know what - for all of five seconds!) 

any signs yet?

S
xx

(p.s - photo gallery FINALLY up and running!  )


----------



## gossips2

Well so much for me staying in bed,had to go the supermarket as there was No food in the house. Came back ,read the paper got lunch and just finished my ironing...feel shattered now so a relaxing evening for me.
I bet your lunch was extra delicious B3ndy it always is when somebody else cooks. Pity dh is a chef,he only cooks on Christmas Day at home.
Hope you and Sal are feeling a little better but this miserable weather doesn't help.
I agree both of you take tomorrow off.
B3ndy,love the phots,your cakes are spectacular. My dad made our wedding cake and I know how many hours and patience they take,where do you find the time.
Well going to relax in front of the tv,not much on though.
Laters.
Gossips.xx


----------



## b3ndy

hey gossips - isn't today just one of those typical wet and dark Sundays where you just want to hide under the duvet all day?!! I decided not to stay in bed all day (even tho' was really tempted to) as dh is still knocking down walls and the banging was doing my head in. so i've got the washing done for the ironing woman tomorrow (I HATE ironing with a PASSION) 
does your dad make cakes for a living then? I'd LOVE to do - but dh isn't convinced I'd be able to do it full time and make a living out of it - coz like you say it takes so much time and patience - it would help if I was quicker, but to do that I'd need to get some training under my belt (havent had any at all yet).
see what you mean about the pap on telly....not had dinner yet - due round at folks at 5....tummy's starting to rumble. 
hope you and little bean are ok!! 

S
xx


----------



## jocole69

Hiya,

Any of you notice you get much more 'windy' as well as bloated on Clomid?


I keep getting bad colicky pains, up my back etc... trapped wind    

Hello all.  Jo x


----------



## twiggy3

hiya,

just wanted to say hope you are having a great weekend.

sally hope you feel better hope witch stays away, when you testing? good luck 

b3ndy good luck to you aswell honey will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

sarah thanks for saying our names at the spell its really sweet, my name is kirsty  think i will wait until next full moon as i am not allowed to try until after this polyp removed anyway. Let us know when next full moon comes, i have saved the spell. Hope it works for you.

gossips you take it easy honey 

mrs nikki af varies on clomid sometimes light but last 2 i have had have been killers, feels like labor contractions (not that i would know what thats like!)

flower hope you are feeling better honey, keep your chin up 

hi to all you other ladies hope you all had a great weekend,

i went to a hen night last night, did me good to get out, was an hr and a half drive away so i was completely sober but didnt stop me dancing on the chairs (i never usually dance until had a few drinks) but everyone else was guttered so i thought what the hell  was good fun 


twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Morniong 

Just a quickie before i walk the mad sulking boxer dog. I should loose loads of weight this week he needs loads of walks and my Dad usually does 2 in the day but now i have to.

Well Af showed up this morning. Thankfully before i got round to doing a test. So back on the   pills tomorrow. i shoyuldnt really but i dont see the cons until thursday and i dont really want to miss a cycle.

I hope your all ok especially flower. and B3ndy hopw you getting on??

I will do proper personals later

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

hellooooo,

where is everyone today? sal am really sorry witch got you honey, she needs a good   take care

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Sal, sorry the witch got you hun, I hope your appt goes well  

B3ndy, any news   

thanks for your support girls, I am just about holding it together so gonna throw myself into work today.  might be back in a bit.  dh and I have booked a posh hotel for the weekend to get away so at least its something to look forward to.  xxxxx


----------



## scratch

Flower  Glad your feeling a little better.Just take it easy hun. Where are you staying? Lucky you.

Sarah  It is spell night tonight. Third time lucky for me and i might even get it right this time  

B3ndy  Any news yet? Put us out of our misery. And hows your cold? Mine is pants feel like poo

Kerry  Did you go mad with your shopping? How many pairs of pants did you buy this time??  

 To all the other lovely ladies. I just cant keep up with all the names. It doesnt take much to confuse me  

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya girls just a quick post......

Flower - you feeling better hun? a night away will be lovely for you and dH

Sal - sorry the old witch got you    are you missing DD? I know me and flower NEVER log on at weekends...yep spell tonight although I did mine last night cos the moon was full (I think) and I felt like doing it......I said your names although only the names I know like 'twiggy' rather than kirsty....   

Sorry no time for personals be back on later I hope, BMS started Saturday and I got totally wrecked on champagne and white wine.....had a lovely time though...DH took me shopping in Cheltenham yesterday and he is taking me out for dinner tonight too  

Gossips/ twiggy/ b3ndy/Kerry et al   (kerry how was brum?)


----------



## jowest30

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had lovely weekends.  

Sal, sorry   got you   for next month.  How are you coping with DD away?

Flower, take it easy hun, I know how you feel.  A family friend who got married 6 months after us gave birth at the weekend.  I was really pleased for them but it upset me a little aswell. Took it out on DH by being moody most of Sat.  Karma got me back as I have had a headache since Sat night and it won't go away!!

Kerry, how was your shopping trip?

Sarah, glad you had a nice weekend away.  I love champagne, sometimes we need to have a good blowout.

Fingers crossed for all tonight, lets hope the spell works for us all.   

to everyone else

Jo

xx


----------



## tracyb

Morning everyone,

It is quiet on here today, normally several pages have been done by now!!

Sal, I hope you get on OK at your cons appointment on Thursday, maybe they will try something else??

Sarah, I will be doing the spell tonight and I will use basil leaves as you suggested.  Glad you had a good night on Saturday and enjoy your meal tonight.

Flower, I am glad that you booked a weekend away, you certainly neeed things to focus on other than ttc.

B3endy, I hope you are feeling ok today and that the   hasn't shown her face.

Gossips, I hope you are taking it easy  

Hi to everyone else and    for us all  

Me & dh have a day off today as I have a hospital appointment this afternoon.  We went out for a meal last night, as he will be working a late shift tomorrow and has worked the last 2 weekends, we had a lovely night except for the speeding ticket on the way home!!!

I am really nervouse about my appointment as we will be reviewing my treatment in light of my latest results (raised NK cells).  I don't know what I am more worried about, falling pg again or staying pg!!!

Hopefully the Fertility Goddess will be kind to me  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Sorry I'm so late had 3 quotes to get out first thing. Hope everyone is OK and had a fab weekend.

Flower...replied on your thread sweetie, hope you feeling a bit better.

Sal...  to you hun, bet DD is having a whale of a time!

Denzy...sorry   got you hun. Chin up stay  

Sarah...Glad you had a good weekend hun, you deserved it.  

B3ndy..sorry your poorly sick sweetie, hope your feeling a bit better today. Probably help not having the banging going on  

Hi to all you other gorgeous girls.

Weekend was good, and I bought.....NOTHING! Tried on some lovely trousers and jeans but decided to wait until I can buy the smaller size! How good am I!! Was karaoke queen on sat night, thank god it was only friends and family!  

Back soon

xx


----------



## bubbleicious

sorry to jump in- has anyone heard from minxy in the last few days?


----------



## KerryB

Not not "seen" her around over the weekend. Hope she's ok.

Forgot to say girls, have my cons appt this afternoon. That'll please DBB  !!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

it is quiet isn't it?  Nope I have not seen Minxy either...... 

Good luck @ the cons this afternoon Kerry....where is everyone....B3ndy you off work?

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hiya

B3ndy was rough allweekend so she might still be in her pit.

Sarah  Is it egg night tonight??

Kerry  Good luck for this afternoon hun

Flower  

Love Sal x


----------



## bubbleicious

good luck at the cons Kerry, and take no notice of the other evil witch(boss!). Let us know what they say! x


----------



## scratch

Yeah

Give DBB a smack in the mouth from me and my af hormones.

Sal x

  B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart

it is quiet in here today.....B3ndy - miss you where are you?

 and minxy where are you guys?

Right I am off for some lunch in a bit am sooooo hungry


----------



## KerryB

Gosh everyone must be busy, or filling their faces! He he he  

xx


----------



## scratch

I am eating as we type. No snickers today  I am sure I will manage to find one when i get home

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I had a snickers yesterday, hangover! Needs must!!  

xx


----------



## scratch

I sat and ate homemade rice pudding with a glass of wine watching Bridget Jones with the dog.

I am off homeski now but i will log on later

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

heloooo,


sal that sounds like a great day to me honey, hows dd getting on?

kerry good luck at cons, whats it for? bosses are funny mine told me he wanted to see me in a wee room this morning. I went and he was fishing for information about what is wrong with me, he knows i go to the hospital and am not really drinking and i had to tell him have an op on 15th march as i will need a day or 2 off, not sure if i should have told him as will need time off if get ivf as well? has anyone on here told there boss?

hey sarah thanks for spell, i am sure it will work as well for twiggy as kirsty (probably less people called twiggy anyway) 


MINXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  where are you honey, you are always on here, hope you are ok 

b3ndy have you tested yet? good luck honey.

flower a weekend away will do you good honey, enjoy it.

binty/ gossips/ denzy/ bev/tracy/ jo bubbalicious hope you are all ok. 

hi to anyone i have missed.

i am being very good today am just eating 2 salad rolls and a banana for lunch trying to be a bit healthier in build up to ivf (am dying for chocolate though!)

twiggy xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

i am fine thanks twiggy, i am here in the background! 

I am nervous about testing- never been this excited before as i 've always been sure it would be -ve. xx


----------



## scratch

Still no B3ndy??

At home now trying to tidy dd's bedroom up  she has far to many toys

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls

just logging on from my sickbed - not feeling a well bunny at all today - the sore throat has now gone but got a hacking cough and shivers now!! what joy - maybe this is what's keeping   at bay - no sign of yet and cd 30 but either the illness is stopping her arrival or my cycle is going to be completely awol this month coz I didn't have my hcg jab.

howz everyone else doing?

Sarah - sounds like you had a fab weekend with hubby - bet it was really romantic!

Sal - sorry old witch got you - I would have done the same too, taking tabs before see consultant on thurs he'll always tell you what he thinks then anyway ( I've got my first appt at my new clinic on the same day - with a nurse - so here's hoping it's a   day for both of us) and remember - no throwing any toys away, dd will find out sooner or later!!   

flower - keep yer pecker up hon - like I said before - your day WILL come ....the baby making factory is just taking longer coz it's picking extra special bubba's for us lot!!

bubblicious - good luck for testing hon  

twiggy - what a nosey boss you have - as far as I'm aware I didn't think you had to tell work - that is until something like ivf when you'd probably need to take a bit more time off - have you got access to the work issues board?

kerry - you had a good time in Brum this weekend then!! good luck for this aft if I've caught you before you go.

 to anyone I've missed - the brain is a bit   today.

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey ladies

gosh still not much happening in here today.......DH just phoned he is still feeling a little poorly and not taking me out tonight but is cooking macaroni cheese for me   bless him don't think he has ever cooked a proper meal for me so I hope I am not poorly tomorrow     Its better to stay in I think as we can   more     he has brought me some pink champagne for tomorrow night so am looking forward to that  

Sal - are you chucking any of DD's toys away?

Twiggy - Hun my boss and work collegues know but only told them after my m/c as I was a complete   after that  

Kerry  

B3ndy -   hiya hun.....sorry you still feel rubbish take it you are off work   are you gonna test tomorrow      


 - Hello


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, what a lovely way of looking at it hun. sorry you feel so rubbish.  I just feel "delicate" i guess, ok one min, close to tears the next.  great that were BMS'ing at the moment too, timing or what!    Hope AF is staying away for all the right reasons  

Kerry, I've probably missed you, good luck at the hossie  

Sal, how you doing without DD hun  

Sarah, excited about tomorrow?  I'm doing your spell tonight.  does it have to be in the garden (ie front or back) where the moon is or doesnt it matter?  

Bubble, good luck  

Twiggy, tell your boss to pi$$ off.  sorry, I'm not in the mood for pains in the ass at the moment!!!  

What are you all doing for valentines?    We've got some pink champers and I'm making an italian meal
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I do the spell inside then place it in the garden overnight (I also do the chant outside but we don't have any neighbours very close  )  Ditto with the pink champers we have some for tomorrow should help the   along nicely


----------



## flowerpot

does it matter if the moon is visable at the front of the house but we put the spell in the back garden?


----------



## sarahstewart

I don't think so hun.....you guys certainly like to get things right don't you?  Our cat probably ate my egg....


----------



## flowerpot

i wanted to put the last one in the back so we could hide it better but dh was insistent we put it in the front where the moon was


----------



## bubbleicious

thankyou for the good luck guys, i am soooo nervous. Really want to test tomorrow for valentines day, and if i leave it until wednesday bf is not home until ten pm i don't know if i oculd wait that long for  hug if i'm upset or to tell him +ve.


----------



## b3ndy

at this rate valentines won't be very romantic at all for dh bless him - I've only been able to get out of my pit for tea and toast (to take my met with) and loo stops so far! my ribs feel like I've been kicked from pillar to post from all the coughing! off work today and just rung in to say I won't be in tomorrow either...they didn't sound too happy - got no staff this week as most of them are off for half term...but that's not my problem!!

marcaroni cheese eh Sarah - dh can't go too wrong with that can he?      l - you can always skip the main course tho      - pink champers sounds good !!

flower - don't feel bad for feeling   - but hopefully you won't have too many more days like that - coz you'll have your own bundle to look after....the spell I don't think it matters if it's front or back, does it? what about the leaves you use? I might have to get dh to do mine if I don't get out of my pit!

bubblelicious -   for whenever you decide to test - perhaps if you do the spell tonight it might bring you some extra special luck?


----------



## bubbleicious

i didn't see the spell but i think i have a problem-- i have np garden lol!


----------



## KerryB

We have pink champagne as well!  

I put one in the back garden but Max tried to eat it, so put the other one on the front door step! DH thought I was mental when he came back from the pub!

Hosp at 4.30, got it as late as possible so DBB didn't go mental! Silly  !! Not really sure what we are going for, the bloods I ahd done onmy first cycle 100mg would have been crap as I ov'd really early and didn't gt them done till cd22, came on on cd23! DH's 3rd   sample back fine. I hope we can get our IVF referral then I might be able to relax a little!

B3ndy..sorry your poorly honey. Glad   has stayed away though. Sending lots fo   vibes for you!

Flower...  

Sarah...  

Sal... 

All our lovely clomid chicks...... 

xx


----------



## scratch

Arent you all the romantics. We havent got anything planned for valentines but I might cook dh somehting ncie.

I havent thrown any toys away I have just relocated them to the attic. She will still ask where they all are but hey she might not notice.
I am waiting for my Dad to ring and let me know whow they all are. I cant wait to speak to her I miss her already.

B3ndy  I know how you feel hun. I am taking paracetamol every 4 hours and drinking loads of hot lemon and honey. My work mate told me to stay at home tomorrow so i might just stay in bed.

Love Sal xx


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies  

I have been in the background keeping up with you.

Flower  

Kerry tell DBB to bugger off and get a life, miserable cow!

Sarah sounds like you've got DH round your little finger at the moment, sorry you're not feeling well.

B3ndy Sorry you're not well babe, hope you feel better soon.

Bubbleicious   for you hun

Sal you will get found out if DD comes home to find some toys missing  

Looks like pink champagne all round for you ladies tomorrow night then, enjoy....

I hope you are all well.  Speak to you soon.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev - how are you and baby bean doing?


----------



## *Bev*

We're both good thanks Sarah, don't get me started on the side effects, I will sound very ungrateful.....


----------



## bubbleicious

aww thanks for the well wishes, i am [email protected] myself about testing for the first time in my life.

hope everyone enjoys their valetines night, we've already celebrated early so will be a quite night in for us. Although we have a bottle of Bollinger to open if we get the elusive BF.... 

Bev- poor you, you suffering hon? Hope you and bean are ok xx


----------



## flowerpot

i just want to send each and everyone of you a big hug, I'm an emotional wreck at the moment and I don't know what I'd do without you


----------



## sarahstewart

oh dear Bev have you been suffering morning / all day sickness  

Flower - Awww hun - love you


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Bev - good to hear you and little bean are doing ok!! hope you're getting lots of rest! 

Sal - sorry you're feeling poop still - I tried the hot lemon and honey thing last night but gagged at the last few sips - too sweet for me - I'm dying to take a lempsip but coz I'm not able to test yet and no sign of af I don't want to risk anything.....as for the toy hiding fest - you're a brave woman!! (are these going to be the toys that mysteriously go missing in the move?!!    )

as for tomorrow - it'll be more beans on toast than caviar on toast if it's left to me - I look and feel FAR from romantic today - but hopefully I'm over the worst of it.

Flower - that's what we're here for hon!!


----------



## *Bev*

I think I can handle one symptom at a time, but the sickness, tiredness and dizziness is all a bit much at once.

I went to bed at 9 yesterday after napping most of the afternoon and woke up at 8.30 (I start work at 8.00) my alarm had been going off since 6.45 

Not wanting to wish this wonderful time away, but bring on 12 weeks where there is a small chance I will feel better  .

I know how much you ladies all want to feel like this, but please don't think i'm being ungrateful I wouldn't change it for the world, but am struggling with these side effects and a full time job.....


----------



## Kitten 41

Hi all

Is it me or are my eyes going strange with Clomid??  Not to mention ahem erm er wind problems! Just been catching up as I didnt log on over the weekend.

Kerry - good luck for ths hozzy this afternoon.

I am doing the spell and I will give you all a mention when I start chanting...  Hope the neighbours dont see me they will think I have gone  .  Anyone else doing the spell??


----------



## scratch

I am off again to walk the pooch and do the tea. I have just tried uploading some more piccies but i think they ghave gone astray  

I will try agian when my head isnt quite as far up my ****.

Kerry  Good luck hun and B3ndy hang in there hun

Flower   

Sarah  Thuink of me later prancing about with my egg

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - you remind me of me when trying to sort my gallery out - turns out I'd put a password on mine!!   or what!...happy walking!

hi Kitten - i've not had the   eyes with clomid - but certainly the wind!!   ...it's a bit of a joke in our family my  .....and because I'm on metformin as well it makes it TWICE as bad (if you can get that bad!) so unfortunately it is one of the not so nice side effects of the tabs! I'm hoping to do spell tonight - though not feeling too hot - so may get dh to help me out!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal -      will do hun......remember to thank the fertility goddess  

Bev - I understand completely hun.....my friend found the tiredness and sickness really bad and she was sick for the whole 8 months (baby came early  ) but she has a lovely baby boy now.  Its just great you have those symptoms as you know bean is doing OK  

 everyone else 

B3ndy just gonna take a look at your pics


----------



## scratch

I couldnt go until I had sorted my gallery out. And to my surprise I have managed it. i have even put some of me in it(oh god) I hate my photo being taken.

Catch you al later
Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Sal your daughter is so cute....


----------



## lou20

We've got pink champers too  

Also going away for the weekend, so will probably have some then also to help along with


----------



## flowerpot

Awww bless DD she is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## scratch

Thanks Bev and Flower

She has her moments and very rarely looks this girly

B3ndy no laughing at the sun burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Sal xx


----------



## Suzie

just popping by to say 

hope you are all ok ?

love
suzie xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Suzie

How are you?  don't see much of you  

Sal - Just gonna check out your pics......B3ndy yours are great


----------



## KerryB

Sal..pictures are lovely honey, as are you!  

Bev...sorry your struggling hon, hang on in there though, one day at a time  

Kitten...I get funny eyes as well hun. Have had more contact lens problems since been on Clomid than before.  

Sarah...will remember to thank the goddess this time!  

Suzie..hope you ok hun. How's everything going?

Lou...going anywhere nice?

Sarah & B3ndy...big   to both of you.

Going to log off now. If there is anything to report I'll log back on later.

Love you all lots
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck Kerry, thinking of you  

 Suzie, how are you?


----------



## scratch

I am defo off now

Good luck Kerry

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Suzie - apart from feeling   from some sort of bug - am good cheers - how are you?

Sal - DD looks so pleased with herself in her pretty dress on Xmas day - is she always so smiley? Hash looks just like I imagined him to (I can see the typical mischievious boxer glint in the eyes!) Egypt looks good - there is a definite 'glow' about you in the pics!!

Hi Lou - make the most of your weekend away!!

Good luck for this aft Kerry - will be thinking of you from my pit!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, still no AF?


----------



## Suzie

im good thanks  sorry dont pop by too often  no excuse really but ff things keep me busy 

sorry you are feeling poo bendy . love the cakes!! fab 

glad everyone is ok ! and this is gonna be clomid girls year!  to all

xx


----------



## b3ndy

thanks for the   Olive!! .....second the   year for the clomid chicks!!

flower - nope still no sign of the witch - don't know what to think - was stupid really not to have had jab this month as I've got nothing to 'compare' to in terms of cycles...but it's just wierd that I had that 'show' last Thurs and apart from the little bit of you know what y'day morning and today there's been nothing


----------



## lou20

Thanks girls will do  

Kerry going to a hotel called The Elms in Abberley nr Worcester.

REALLY pleased I found this website, it's just great to chat to other people in the same situ


----------



## flowerpot

oh god, are you tempted to test?


----------



## sarahstewart

I hope so suzie    

loving your pics B3ndy & Sal....especially your sunburn Sal   DD is so beautiful 

Kerry - good luck hun 

Flower -  

B3ndy - are you gonna test tomorrow?  it would make my b'day if you had a BFP. (come on now don't SPOIL my birthday   )


----------



## b3ndy

You girls - I should send round the hpt !! - I'm TRYING to hold out til Friday - that will make it 34 days - and I had a 34 day cycle in Nov when I had no clomid and no jab (the nearest I have to comparing)

as much as I'd love to make your b'day extra spesh Sarah!! I'd be gutted if I tested and got a bfn tomorrow - so my way of dealing with it now is to just wait for witch to turn up and if she doesn't by Friday then i will  - saying that though - I am at home all day tomorrow on my own..............and there is a chemist round the corner from where we live........


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## b3ndy

(can you tell how much I'm still trying to convince myself to wait til Fri!!)


----------



## flowerpot

I can!  its only natural.  If you can hang on, hang on.  nothing worse than a BFN, especially when tested early as you then think, well maybe i tested early.


----------



## sarahstewart

Oh OK then spoilsports    I am loving those pee stick police Flower. He he he  

B3ndy still keeping fingers crossed but NOT legs


----------



## flowerpot

going soon girls, don't forget the spell xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ooh no - not the legs Sarah!! have a top birthday morning tomorrow - promise I'll get out of my pit before Midday and log on to wish you extra special wishes for this year!! (glad you like the pics -where are yours? your album is empty? or are you doing a b3ndy?!)

have a good night flower! - and hey - if you don't make it to the gym - don't   yourself up about it - you need some time to chill doing what you feel best doing right now!! 

better go now my lovelies - see if I can make it to the shower before dh gets home!! (mind you - still got 3 hours or so!! surely I can make it before then?!!)

see you demain!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee girls hope you get lots of valentines tomorrow  

B3ndy I have not tried to put pics on I might give it a go sometime this year


----------



## twiggy3

hi again,

i got a nice plant for my desk at work for valantines day as i told dh it would last longer than flowers and it can brighten up my desk at work as seem to be there all the time anyway. Its one of these plants with heart shaped leaves and plastic looking red flowers with a bit sticking up, looks quite exotic (its nickname is excited gentleman so thought it was quite appropriate considering)  Hope you all get something nice.

is it your birthday tomorrow sarah? happy birthday when it comes, double celebration 

oh dam forgot the spell will need to wait until the next full moon 

flower like the wee police

b3ndy good luck honey  try and hang on  

hi lou dont think we have met

hi olive nice to hear from you, hope you are good


sal your dd is very cute

kerry howd it go today honey?

i will remember and tell my boss to **** off from you lot tomorrow ta  

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3

oh forgot to say good luck to bubbleicious for testing, and everyone else close to testing, got everything crossed for you  

thanks for advise on boss, flower you def have right idea  i will prob wait and tell him when got a def date for ivf. thanks again

twiggy xxx


----------



## lou20

Happy Valentines Day girls  

I'm on day 7 & did a test this morning, just in case & it was      Surely this can't be right my cycle is normaly 28 days & I ovulated on day 11 last month.  Very confused, can these test be wrong sometimes?  Not feeling any ovulation pains yet but my basal did show a drop in temp this morning.  I did also do a test yesterday which was negative.  Didn't have BMS as OH had already gone to work.

Sorry for the long essay, any thoughts please  

Lou xxxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

WEll i have decided to throw a sickie!! The only reassion i am up is because I need to let the dog out he has his legs crossed poor sod.
So I will pop back on later I think i will return to my pit.

Sarah  Happy Birthday Hun 

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY  

lou,as far as I know its very hard to get a false positive, sounds good hun, what CD are you today?  

Sal, enjoy your sick day, dont blame you  

Sarah, happy birthday chickadee!  

B3ndy, any news?      

Bubble, good luck      

hope everyone is ok. i couldnt face the gym so went home and listened to my hypnotherapy CD then had some   before tea    Got a big bunch of flowers off dh  

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Happy Valentines Day ladies!!

Happy Birthday Sarah - enjoy...


----------



## flowerpot

did anyone do the spell?  I did.  its still out there now in the peeing down rain  

Kerry, how did the appt go? xxx


----------



## lou20

Hi Flowerpot,

I'm on day 7 at the mo....Just done another test & it's negative....

Very, very confused....does this mean I've missed the boat...

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

sorry hun i misread your posting, is it an ovulation test you have done?


----------



## scratch

I did the spell. It took me all my time to stop Hash from eating the egg. And like you Flower mine is stil out there. 

Yeah Kerry How did you get on??

B3ndy ANy news yet??

I am just popping out to the gps. I neeeeeed something for this sore throat.
Oh and you know how I always have a dig at dh. Well this morning he had made little hearts and put them everywhere for me  Bless him he is a cutie when he tries

Lou  I am not sure what your doing  What test are you doing?? If it is opk then your too early and if it is hpt then your too early too?

Love Sal x


----------



## lou20

flowerpot said:


> sorry hun i misread your posting, is it an ovulation test you have done?


That's OK...Yes it was an ovulation test


----------



## bubbleicious

Good morning Girls! Happy valentines day hope you all get something nice xx

B3ndy- any news?   good luck hon    

Kerry- how did you get on with your appt? 

Sallystar +flower -hope your spell works works! 

sallystar- don;t blame you for throwing a sickie   

Sarah-   again!

Well i tested cd 37, 17/18 days past ovulation and   temp has dropped back to normal too, so the eveil cow is on her way......
What i want to know is why is my cycle LONGER on clomid- i'm sure it has done bugger all!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Managed to get   in again last night   can't do anymore until CD11 after DH's SA  

I am in work today   but only until lunch time   as SIL coming over with kids to give me my presents....had a   this morning as my parents phoned from New Zealand (they are away at the moment) I am not that close to my parents but just felt a bit  

Thanks for all your birthday wishes   hope you all have a fab valentines day  

Catch you later


Sarah


----------



## lou20

Lou I am not sure what your doing  What test are you doing?? If it is opk then your too early and if it is hpt then your too early too?

Love Sal x
[/quote]

Sal it's an OPK. I had a 22 day cycle following my Op so thought I might test early just in case. Sorry for being thick but I'm fairly new to all this & don't understand the perhaps false readings I'm getting, whether Clomid has an effect etc, etc.....


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Sarah, its ok to have a little cry, but enjoy your birthday !    

Bubble, sorry about the BFN hun  

Lou, I'm with you know hun    A rough guide is that you will ovulate 14 days before your period is due.  an opk will detect that you are about to surge so for example someone with a 28 day cycle will approx ovulate on CD 14.  An opk should be started for them about CD9/10 and they will get a positve about CD12/13 (the positive shows 1-2 days BEFORE you are due to ovulate).  I'd just keep testing with the opk's hun.  until you see a pattern emerging with your cycles to see what clomid will do its hard to know.    Look out for other signs like backache, stomach/ovary twinges, frequent peeing all signs of imminent ovulation


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Well yesterday was funny! DH got stuck at work then didn’t have enough cash for the car park. We both got stuck in traffic then I didn’t have enough cash for the car park. He was late so I had to let people go in before me! We didn’t get home till 6.30! And yet again we had a registrar whom we couldn’t understand! She was lovely, but we just kept getting lost!

The outcome was…..she wants me to stop Clomid but continue with Metformin. She says there’s not point me going thru more Clomid when DH’s   need improving (news to us!!). So she is referring him to a Urologist (SP) in the meantime to just get checked further (He’s really looking forward to it, honest!!) She is writing to St Mary’s (Manchester, Flower I’ll be with you!) to refer us, and we just have to wait for the paperwork to come thru. She said to keep trying in the meantime, you never know what might happen. She thinks DH’s results aren’t that good because he spends so much time driving, its too hot..ahem...down there! But there’s not much we can do about that. I said I’d get him some cool box ice packs to put between his legs when he is driving! He he he  

So really we got the outcome we went to get, our referral. We both felt really down afterwards though, so I treated to tea at our fave pub down the road. Got a bit fruity when we got back  …  And had a lovely Valentines card this morning, bless him. 

So that’s it really. Flower how long did it take for your info to come thru from St Mary’s? Did you have an appt first or did the forms etc just come straight thru?

Sarah….happy birthday honey, have a lovely day.  I did the spell, and DH did it with me too. Its still on the front door step so the postman will wonder what on earth we’d been up to!

B3ndy…any news hun? How are you feeling?

Sal….Good for you chucking a sickie, I’d do the same if I got paid for it! [email protected]@dy DBB!!  

Lou, Suzie, Denzy, Binty, Gossips, Kim, Bubble, Kitten, Bev, Twiggy……  hope your all ok lovelies. Sorry if I missed anyone! I’ve go the mother of all headaches, came on last night and feels like my eyes are going to fall out  !! AND forgot to take   pills last night, so took them this morning, expecting to feel sick all day!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

My friend who is expecting told me that the best advice she followed when ttc was to lie down for at least 30 mins after BMS.  the legs in the air thing is 50-50 as its possible for the sperm to sit in a pool rather than move up.   So there I was last night in bed for nearly an hour watching emmerdale!


----------



## lou20

Thanks Flowerpot, you've been a great help    I'll do some BMS tonight just in case & just carry on testing & see what happens.

Sorry just rather impatient as I ovulated last month for the first time in about 3 years it transpires, so rather over excited & all that


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Kerry  

It seems you had a good outcome that at least the referral is being done.  Is it Dr Lieberman/Fitzgerald?

I was referred from my gynae at St Marys but that shouldnt make any difference and the letter basically asking them to put us on the IVF WL.  Is this what they are doing with you?

About a week later we got our info through, with the guidelines for weight, smoking, previous children etc plus instructions for blood tests they will want you to have on CD2.  You fill in a form saying how long you have lived together/been married and send it back, if you enclose an SAE they will send you a form back saying the actual date you were put on the WL so you have it in writing.
Once they have received this form, even before you have had your bloods done, they will list you.   

Great stuff hun xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Lou, glad I could help you. its so confusing isnt it.  I think thats the best thing, try and get jiggy as much as possible and keep a log of your symptoms, your cycle length etc and hopefully you will see a pattern emerging


----------



## lou20

Thanks Flowerpot, that's a great idea...I'll start doing a more detailed diary & just see what happens  

I noted your post ref. best way for after BMS.  I've got a inverted cervix, is the legs in the air better for me


----------



## b3ndy

ola ladies

happy birthday Sarah - how sweet of your folks to call! and I'm sure dh will spoil you rotten laters!

Kerry - maybe you can get an indoor car fan to keep dh's 'you know what's' cool? how do you feel about coming off the clomid? and how long would you be kept on met for then?

flower - I read that too about lying down for 30mins after jiggy jiggy and did it every time we got down to business last month (you just have to make sure you don't get to sleep in the wet patch after!!    )

lou20 - keep  

what fantastic news this month for nikkimouse eh? so chuffed for her and the more bfp's the better eh!! 

talking of which - still no sign of   yet - had some more you know what last night - but only when went to loo - also had some wierd stomach pains in the night and have woken with a stonking headache today so no doubt she's on her way (tho' i'm not sure if the headache and hot sweats is this bug thing still)

did sommit really   last night too (serve me right for trying to do chores while feeling poorly) I stripped the bed to wash the bedding and ended up scooping up the remote for the bedroom telly! so it ended up getting washed last night! - still it smells nice!     

Got a lovely card from dh this am - he was all in a panic too and told me he'd ordered a dozen red roses  to be delivered to my work - but I'm at home in bed!....hope they keep them somewhere safe for me!

S
xx


----------



## lou20

That's sooooo funny, does it still work?

What is everyone doing tonight


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Flower. I think she is writing to them to say she is referring us for IVF as we've been unsuccessful on Clomid. I just hope she can write better than she can speak! Sorry, nasty I know but just want it to be sorted. I think it will be Dr Leiberman/Fitzgerald as you said. I'll let you knwo when the stuf comes thru.

Lou...good luck hun, stay   and keeping    

B3ndy...feel ok about coming off Clomid, I guess I can see her point. And I know I still OV on MEtformin alone so I guess we're still in with a hcance. I think if I try very hard to lose this weight that will really help too. One good thing though is that the bloods I ahd done in December for CD21 were good, came back at 52! I thought they'd be rubbish that month as I had a weird cycle.  You numpty putting the remote in the wash!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

it does still work though!! The BBC buttons are more fragrant than itv and channel 4 - not surprisingly!    

A level of 52 is really good Kerry! you must be chuffed - and at least you're not 'new' to the s/e of met


----------



## flowerpot

Lou not sure about the cervic thing, I reckon Minxy will know.  I'm cooking a nice meal for dh tonight and BMS hopefully! 

B3ndy,     at you with the remote!! Its safer for you to stay in bed away from harms way I think  

Kerry, great stuff, yeah let me know when you hear.  You'll be about a month behind me! We got our confirmation of being listed 10th Jan x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

That is something I made sure I did when I first started clomid as I read it in zita west that should lie flat for 20/30 mins after.....its a good excuse to watch TV in bed and get DH to make tea/wine etc    
B3ndy - you are   hun.....when is your b'day again?       for a  
Kerry - glad things are getting sorted.....I make DH put his ummmmm thingys   on the metal bed frame to cool them down before BMS      I did suggest ice cold showers but he went a bit   at that idea


----------



## b3ndy

at the metal bed frame thing!! your poor dh!! the things he does for love eh?

(my b'day btw is feb 22nd - would be nice to have some good news for then - but trying not to get too carried away with self!! as I always manage to come back down to earth with a BIG bump!)


----------



## bubbleicious

We had a problem with bf's job as he was driving a lot before, couldn't think of anything constructive to suggest, so i asked him to go commando and he also went a bit   too. He said he would get his OO caught      

Minxy is quiet lately, hope she is ok. Not long now b4 the d/r starts for the ivf.

Flower- i have a tilted womb, would this make the cervix higher? Only i always stick apillow under my bum and i'm wondering if i do more harm than good  

Kerry- the thought of it! Cold bed frame, poor little OO   what will we have them doing next. Fantastic that you got your referral, good luck with the tx. 

Lou- not doing much tonite, we celebrated at the w/e early, so just a quiet one watching tv  

 to anyone i've missed xx


----------



## scratch

Back from the docs with absolutely nothing. But I did book myself into the beauty shop for some pamopering Thursday afternoon.

Just think me Kerry and Flower we will all be at St Marys together. Wouldnt it be nice to be in beds next to one another on Delivery suite   

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

at the bedframe idea! DH is going to M&S today to stock up on boxers, loose ones! And he's said he might go commando for a bit! He's always wears joggers at home for "breathability"!!   

Flower..hope it come thru quickly, will let you know.

B3ndy... lots of   thoughts hun. AND STAY AWAY FROM THE WASHING MACHINE!!!!

Bubble...thanks hun  

Sal...that would be hilarious!

Anyone heard from Kim, Binty or Denzy? Or Gossips?

xx


----------



## b3ndy

I can picture the scenes now at St Marys - all the nurses running in the opposite direction to escape the madness!!!    

what did the docs say you've got Sal - a virus? i'm not bothering going as don't really want to take owt until this 2ww is over, one way or the other....but had to take my puffer last night coz so wheezy (hope that was ok - but am desparate)

my dh used to go commando as a student when he'd run out of clean clothes - have to be very careful everythings properly under 'lock and key' - can you imagine if you broke your flies?!!  

he's just emailed me a valentines ipod tune....Andre 3000 - 'Happy Valentines Day' - it's 'different' is all I can say!!   (the thought was there!)

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I know Kerry could you imagine it. it would be lovely though. We could scream together!!!!   

The dog is still sulking i just dont know what to do with him 

Sarah   Are you having a nice day ??

Flower   How you doin?

B3ndy   I am with you today. Lounging around the house doing nowt. Yep the doc said a virus. so keep on with the paracetamol and rest. So I am gonna get smashed tonight  Then I will sleep really well 

 to everybody else. Just taken my 1st clomid of the day. i am going to take them 1 three times a day. Just to see if it makes any difference. As it is my last lot I thought I would give it a go. When I took them in Aug 04 i took them like that and I got a bfp first month. So anything is worth a try. I will just wait for the s/e to kick in

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG sal .......s/e city in your house I reckon      
I forgot to say I had a card from Bow which said to my mummy   how sweet of DH to do that.


----------



## lou20

That's sooooooooo sweet Sarah


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Isnt Dh a sweetie. Mine put loads of little hearts everywhere and poems. And he is cooking tea tonight. We are going out friday night for a meal.


I have just made him some heart shaped chocloate chip cookies. He has a really sweet tooth.

Af is cr*p. I hate having tummy ache and i look like an adolescent with my spots.

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Make the most of it Sal!! getting smashed - sounds like something Dr B3ndy would prescribe!   i don't feel like i've got the energy to do anything today   feel really cack - think i've got 'man flu'    ....good plan with the clomid too - like you say - what harm can it do.....just make sure you warn dh!! ......can you give Hash a cookie to make him  ??

Sarah - do you feel another year older? have you opened any of your pressies yet? (the card from Bow was a v.cute idea!!)

Kerry - gossips was logged on at weekend - she's on half term this week tho and not sure if she was doing anything - but not heard from binty or kim77 for a bit - hope they're ok


----------



## scratch

I have already put a bottle of white in the fridage and got a bottle of red just getting to the right temperature.!!!

I think I am going to go back to bed for a bit. See if i can sleep it off

Love Sal x


----------



## lou20

Flower- i have a tilted womb, would this make the cervix higher? Only i always stick apillow under my bum and i'm wondering if i do more harm than good 

I've just found this on the web, very interesting to anyone who's got a tilited uterus, look at page 3

http://www.abington-repromed.com/news/pdfs/E-preg.pdf


----------



## flowerpot

not sure hun, the only person who would probably know is Minxy.  Must admit this week I've just been lying down for 30mins but not sticking anything under bum or legs up.  I'm sure there has been something on here about it, will try and find it xx


----------



## b3ndy

am going to join you Sal - not literally - going back to bed - see if can sleep away this headache and general cacky feeling.

dh has arranged for outlaws to go to my work to rescue my flowers - they were going to keep them in the cleaners cupboard til i got back - cheek!! (which I doubt will be tomorrow by way I feel today) 

enjoy the rest of your half day at work and have a fab birthday Sarah!!

ttfn peeps - see ya's later this aft

S
xx


----------



## binty

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on recently been very busy at work and not had time to catch up with all the posts.  will try to log on later when its less crazy at work.

Sarah   hope you have a great day

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

take care B3ndy  
and cheeky beggers with your flowers


----------



## KerryB

Have nice sleeps honey's  

Sarah..bless DH, mine never thinks of that! He has just suggested pink champagne and pizz for our romantic night in! Sack WW!!

Binty..glad your ok hun.

I forgot Gossips is on half term.

xx


----------



## binty

Feel ok cd14 today and had dull ache in stomach yesterday hoping its ov pains and   pills worked this month.
Been   since weekend and hoping to keep going until Friday and try to make the most of it just in case  

Sal & B3ndy hope you feel better soon  

Hope everyone else is ok

Binty


----------



## *Bev*

Just got a delivery of 12 red roses    I'm so lucky....


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Bev thats sweet  

Kerry, whats pizz?  

Binty, I'm like you got all sorts of aches and twinges going on down below but its early for me to ov but getting jiggy just in case!  started CD 11 this month which is early for me


----------



## KerryB

Aw bless how lovely!

Binty...  good luck hun.

Flower...oops, in my excitement forgot the "a" !!!   "PINK CHAMPAGNE & PIZZA!!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev you lucky thing you my DH is well stingy I always get my flowers a week later when they cost less     actually he is not stingy he spent a fortune on me at the weekend 

Binty - did I dream it or is it your b'day Thursday?

B3ndy/Sal hope you feel better soon....I actually have a sore throat, headache and generally feel a bit odd......hope I am not getting DH's man flu  

Catch you in a bit

Flower - we started CD 7     

Sarah


----------



## lou20

What dies CD stand for


----------



## sarahstewart

lou20 said:


> What dies CD stand for


Cycle Day


----------



## flowerpot

cycle or calender day hun, ie CD1 is the day your period starts and so on xx


----------



## flowerpot

ah I see Kerry!!  Mmmmmm 
have fun  
Watch your Met after pizza, I had a rather unpleasant experience following a WW pizza on sat night  


Sarah, you stopped now for dh SA then?  when do you normall ov?


----------



## *Bev*

This is the first time I have received flowers on Valentines.  I have a problem with him spending a fortune on stuff on a particular day, I would prefer to recieve them randomly.  BUT I still have a huge smile on my face (and there from Tesco so I know they didn't cost an absolute fortune)!!!

Mmmmm Pizza


----------



## flowerpot

make the most of it hun until little Bean arrives, then he/she will be getting spoilt wrotten!


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev - its an extra special valentines for you isn't it?    make the most of it hunny - any more sickness?  still knackered?

Flower - yep we had BMS last night to try and cover the next couple of days just incase have stopped cos DH SA is Thursday AM....so BMS will re-commence Thursday PM     I did not ov until CD 18 on my first month but we did BMS from CD10 then too.  

Kerry - Yummmm Pizza.....think we are having chinese takeaway tonight


----------



## Suzie

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48635.new.html#new


----------

